# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Adverse effects of polio vaccines

## Firestarter

Some of the worst health malpractice stories Ive read are about polio vaccines.

INDIA
Member of Bilderberg Melinda Gates, wife of the so-called richest man in the world, is a real philanthropist and founded the _Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation_, that is trying to get _wild polio_ out of this world.
Apparently it is really bad when (only) several hundreds of children die of wild polio, so ten thousands of children in India get paralysed by _Non-Polio Acute Flaccid Paralysis (NPAFP)_, caused by the vaccine: http://humansarefree.com/2016/05/bil...am-caused.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/GM6SU)

It isnt fair to accuse the Gates Foundation alone (and Gates' PATH and GAVI), because it is a joint effort with the World Health Organization (WHO).
India was declared free of the wild polio virus by the WHO in January 2011 however there has been a huge increase in cases of _NPAFP_.
In 2004, 12,000 cases of _NPAFP_ were reported which increased to 25,000 in 2005, 40,000 in 2007, 61,000 in 2011, and 53,563 cases by 2012.
Government surveillance data show that India has become the nation with the worlds highest rate of _NPAFP_ incidence. In the 13 months before December 2015, India has reported 53,563 cases of NPAFP at a national rate of 12 per 100,000 children: http://www.oye.news/news/health/indi...-dramatically/
 (archived here: http://archive.is/NM0Tp)



The best source Ive found on this black page in history are Neetu Vashisht and Jacob Puliyel of the Department of Pediatrics at St. Stephens Hospital in Delhi.

Neetu Vashisht et al  _Polio programme: let us declare victory and move on_ (2012): http://www.whale.to/v/polioaccuteflacid.pdf
(archived here: http://archive.is/3gGM5)



> Furthermore, while India has been polio-free for a year, there has been a huge increase in non-polio acute flaccid paralysis (NPAFP). *In 2011, there were an extra 47,500 new cases of NPAFP.* *Clinically indistinguishable from polio paralysis but twice as deadly, the incidence of NPAFP was directly proportional to doses of oral polio received.* Though this data was collected within the polio surveillance system, it was not investigated. The principle of primum-non-nocere [First, do no harm] was violated.
> _(...)_
> The first step in understanding the issue is to clarify what the term eradication implies as distinct from elimination and control of disease.
> ()
> However in 2005, a fifth of the cases of non-polio AFP in the Indian state of Uttar Pradesh (UP) were followed up after 60 days. *35.2% were found to have residual paralysis and 8.5% had died (making the total of residual paralysis or death - 43.7%) (28). Sathyamala examined data from the following year and showed that children who were identified with non-polio AFP were at more than twice the risk of dying than those with wild polio infection (27).*
> (...)
> In 2011, an additional 47,500 children were newly paralysed in the year, over and above the standard 2/100,000 non-polio AFP that is generally accepted as the norm. (32-33).


 
Neetu Vashisht et al  _Trends in Nonpolio Acute Flaccid Paralysis Incidence in India 2000 to 2013_ (2015): http://www.ineip.org/content/abstrac...-acute-flaccid
(archived here: http://archive.is/GsCls)



> Although the incidence of polio acute flaccid paralysis (AFP) has decreased in India, the nonpolio AFP (NPAFP) rate has increased. Nationwide, the NPAFP rate is 11.82 per 100,000 population, whereas the expected rate is 1 to 2 per 100,000 population. We examined the correlates of NPAFP to discern explanations for the increase. The incidence of polio AFP in India has decreased. However, the nonpolio AFP rate has increased since 2000.
>  (...)
> *Results: NPAFP increased with the number of OPV doses used.* (R2=25.02%; P<0.001). When effect of cumulative doses over the previous years was examined, the non-polio AFP rate in 2013 best correlated to the cumulative doses received in the previous 7 years (R2=57.16%), excluding 2012 as data for this year was incomplete. This correlation was highly significant (P<0.001).


The following graph shows that the correlation between number of NPAFP cases and Cumulative amount of Oral Polio Vaccines


UGANDA
This wasnt the first time that vaccination campaigns with polio caused controversy.
Kihura Nkuba was told by a preacher that when the WHO and UNICEF introduced the National Immunization Days in 1997, most of the children died after vaccination. After Nkuba discussed the adverse effects of Oral Polio Vaccination (OPV) on his radio shows, revolts broke out in the streets. Then the army was used to vaccinate children with polio.
In 1977, the month following polio vaccination, at the main hospital in Mbarara more than 600 children had died.

Nkuba became something of an investigative reporter after being accused of making ill-founded claims. He read that they stopped poisoning children in North America with Sabin OPV in 1996 because, it caused polio. When he was over in the USA, he called the CDC:



> I said 'I am living in America and I want to go to Uganda, and my children have not received oral polio vaccination. And they said 'No, they can't receive oral polio vaccination in this country.' I said 'Why not ?' and they said '*Well, you can get polio from oral polio vaccination*.' And I said 'Is this the Centers for Disease Control ?' and they said 'Yes'. 'Are you sure you are not the Centers for Disease Uncontrol ?' They said 'No, we are the Centers for Disease Control - the real McCoy.' So I said 'What if I have a history of HIV and I receive oral polio ?' They said 'That would be really pretty dangerous. It could be a death sentence.' (And I said) can I have your name ?' 'No, you can't have my name. You can have a reference number.' I said 'O.K.' but I recorded this, and when I went back I played it on radio.


*Growing up in Uganda, Nkuba never saw any cases of polio. Until he was 25, when he went to the cities where polio vaccination had taken place.*
In Africa polio doesnt kill anybody and is very rare to catch, and even rarer to get paralysed by polio. Every 5 seconds a child is dying of malaria in Africa. Why doesnt Africa get life-saving anti-malaria treatment?
Nkuba reported he had a terrible car crash, when two pick-up trucks forced him off the road: http://www.whale.to/a/nkuba.htm
 (archived here: http://archive.is/W9cwy)


SYRIA
The horrors of polio vaccination continue. Even the WHO has admitted a recent _vaccine-derived poliovirus type 2 (cVDPV2)_ outbreak in Syria.
Ironically there wasnt a single _Wild Polio Virus type 1 (WPV1)_ case reported in Syria since 21 January 2014 (according to the WHO this proves how great these vaccines are).
A total of 58 _Acute Flaccid Paralysis (AFP)_  cases have been reported in Syria this year until 6 June 2017. 11 of these have tested negative for polioviruses.
Syria switched from _trivalent Oral Polio Vaccine (tOPV)_ to _bipalent Oral Polio Vaccine (bOPV)_ for routine immunization on 1 May 2016.
Ironically, according to the WHO these polio cases show that its _critical to achieve the highest possible coverage during the vaccination response_: http://www.who.int/csr/don/13-June-2...b-republic/en/
(archived here: http://archive.is/XS8sT)

----------


## angelatc

So ignore everything already posted on the  topic and start a new thread.  Anti-vaxxers all behave the exact same way.

----------


## donnay

> So ignore everything already posted on the  topic and start a new thread.  *Anti-vaxxers all behave the exact same way*.


As do rabid pro-vaxxers.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> *Non-Polio* Acute Flaccid Paralysis (NPAFP)


Non- polio.  This is caused by a completely different virus than the one in the polio vaccine. 

Ron Paul called the polio vaccine "A blessing"- having seen the impact of polio on friends he grew up with.

----------


## donnay



----------


## Zippyjuan

> 





> Vaccines are dangerous and* should never be injected into anyone for any reason.* They are not the answer to infectious diseases.


Ron Paul would disagree with her.

http://www.ronpaulinstitute.org/arch...-not-mandates/




> If I were still a practicing ob-gyn and *one of my patients said she was not going to vaccinate her child*, I might *try to persuade her to change her mind*. But, if I were unsuccessful, I would respect her decision.

----------


## donnay

> Ron Paul would disagree with her.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulinstitute.org/arch...-not-mandates/


That's because Dr. Ron Paul hasn't had the time to look into it, but I am positive if he did he would agree with Dr. Humphries.

One thing they agree with is-- Government is NEVER the answer to health freedom.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> That's because *Dr. Ron Paul hasn't had the time to look into it*, but I am positive if he did he would agree with Dr. Humphries.
> 
> One thing they agree with is-- Government is NEVER the answer to health freedom.


Ron Paul WAS a doctor.  He saw the negative impact of polio on kids he personally knew and calls the polio vaccine "a blessing". He got his medical degree in 1961 and practiced  until he entered politics in 1976.  Dr. Humphries worked in kidney related fields- not vaccines (she claims, without evidence, that vaccines cause kidney disease).  Ron Paul gave then out on a regular basis in his family practice.  He has far more experience with vaccines than she does.




> *Polio virus was not responsible for the paralysis in the first part of the 20th century.*


Dr. Paul knows from personal experience that this is blatantly false.




> He spoke about being in high school and* having friends of neighbors dying from polio*. Dr. Paul feels that particular vaccine has been fantastic.





> *I saw polio being wiped out and I took a polio shot*, so I think discretionary choice making is fine.


http://www.ronpaul.com/2009-10-28/ro...all-americans/

----------


## Zippyjuan

Rand Paul (also a trained doctor):  https://www.cnbc.com/2015/02/02/vacc...rand-paul.html




> "Public awareness of* how good vaccines are for kids and how they are good for public health is a great idea*," the senator said.





> I think that vaccines are *one of the greatest medical breakthroughs we have ever had* and I am a big fan.


(quote from video interview)

Both agree they are great- they just are against making them mandatory for everybody.




> "I'm not arguing vaccines are a bad idea.* I think they are a good thing.* But I think the parent should have some input.





> "What happens if you have somebody not wanting to take the smallpox vaccine and it ruins it for everybody else?* I think there are times in which there can be some rules,* but for the first part it ought to be voluntary," he told Ingraham.

----------


## donnay

“Mandatory vaccine programs are ‘A violation of the Nuremberg Code … .’ Jane Orient, M.D.”

“Unthinking respect for authority is the greatest enemy of truth. – Albert Einstein”

“And my experience is that the ordinary intelligent anti-vaccinator can dumbfound nine-tenths of the medical men on the subject.
W. R.HADWEN, M.D., J.P. 1902”

“As long as medical text books advise physicians to regard a recent vaccination as a sign that any disease having the appearance of smallpox is probably some other disease, the voluminous statistics compiled by health boards comparing the number of cases of smallpox among the vaccinated and the unvaccinated are worthless. [1923]”

“Liberating ourselves from the nursery of non-think in which blind belief flourishes is to begin the journey, not only to freedom, but to maturity.
Walene James”

“I’ve never met a drug yet, including aspirin, that didn’t have some side effects. Dr. Arthur Caplan”

“Smallpox has gone the way of Cholera and other filth diseases before the onward march of sanitation and improved living conditions.
Dr. C. Killick Millard, 1914”

“Vaccination has been a disaster on the immune system. It actually causes a lot of illness. We are changing our genetic code through vaccination. Guylaine Lanctot, M.D.”

“In my experience of 27 years with hundreds of unvaccinated children in my practice, they fared better than their vaccinated peers by any measure of physical and emotional health that you would care to use. And I’ve had mothers with both vaccinated and unvaccinated children in the same family tell me the same thing. Dr. Incao”

“*Jonas Salk, inventor of the IPV, testified before a Senate subcommittee that nearly all polio outbreaks since 1961 were caused by the oral polio vaccine.*”

“Crib death was so infrequent in the pre-vaccination era that it was not even mentioned in the statistics, but it started to climb in the 1950s with the spread of mass vaccination against diseases of childhood. –Harris L. Coulter, PhD.”

“Up to 90% of the total decline in the death rate of children between 1860-1965 because of whooping cough, scarlet fever, diphtheria, and measles occurred before the introduction of immunisations and antibiotics. —Dr. Archie Kalokerinos, M.D.”

“Ive been practicing for 40 years, and in the past 10 years the children have been sicker than ever.–Dr Doris J.Rapp, paediatric allergist.”

“I once believed in Jenner; I once believed in Pasteur. I believed in vaccination. I believed in vivisection. But I changed my views as the result of hard thinking.–Dr. Hadwen”

“It is pathetic and ludicrous to say we ever vanquished smallpox with vaccines, when only 10% of the population was ever vaccinated. – Dr. Glen Dettman.”

“There is a great deal of evidence to prove that immunisation of children does more harm than good. – Dr. J. Anthony Morris (formerly Chief Vaccine Control Officer at the US Federal Drug Admin.)”

“There is insufficient evidence to support routine vaccination of healthy persons of any age. – Paul Frame, M.D., Journal of Family Practice”

“Provocation polio. That is the truth about those outbreaks of polio. And I offer a well considered personal opinion that polio is a man made disease. -Viera Scheibner, Ph.D.”

“May as well consult a butcher on the value of vegetarianism as a doctor on the worth of vaccination.—Bernard Shaw”

“The vaccinations are not working, and they are dangerous.. We should be working with nature. — Lendon H.Smith, M.D.”

“For a paediatrician to attack what has become the ‘bread and butter’ of paediatric practice is equivalent to a priest denying the infallibility of the pope. – Dr Robert Mendelsohn, M.D.”

“The decline in infectious diseases in developed countries had nothing to do with vaccinations, but with the decline in poverty and hunger.
–Dr. Buchwald, M.D. ”

“Only after realising that routine immunisations were dangerous did I achieve a substantial drop in infant death rates. –Dr. Kalokerinos”

“If we look closely, we realise that health for all, according to the WHO, means medicalization and vaccinations for all. That is to say sickness for all. — Guylaine Lanctot, M.D.”

“The incidence of asthma has been found to be five times more common in vaccinated children. -The Lancet, 1994.”

“89% of doctors rely on drug company salesmen for their information. -The Australian Doctor 1989”

“The only safe vaccine is a vaccine that is never used — Dr. James A. Shannon, National Institutes of Health”

“No batch of vaccine can be proved safe before it is given to children. — Surgeon General of the United States, Leonard Scheele, addressing an AMA convention in 1955”

“All rights not demanded are presumed waived. ~Scott Thurston”

*“When we give government the power to make medical decisions for us, we, in essence, accept that the state owns our bodies ~U.S. Representative Ron Paul, MD.”*

“He [Public Health] uses statistics as a drunken man uses lamp-posts… for support rather than illumination. ~ Andrew Lang (1844-1912)”

“An amazingly large percent of studies are conducted or interpreted incorrectly. There is none so blind as the double blind !
Dr Natasha Campbell-McBride, 2006”

----------


## donnay

> 13 Things You Didn't Know About Polio
> 
> 1. In the 1800's a popular wallpaper called Paris Green was infused with a potent pesticide. Some of the most toxic substances known to man: copper and arsenic or lead and arsenic.
> 
> 2. This pesticide worked by causing neurological damage in the bugs, causing organ failure.
> 
> 3. Polio consists of symptoms synonymous with neurological damage, causing organ failure.
> 
> 4. Heavy metal poisoning from lead, mercury and other similar heavy metals manifest lesions on neurological tissues, meaning the toxin destroys the nerve/communication pathways connecting the brain to the organs in the body.
> ...


http://vaccine-injury.info/suzanne-humphries.cfm

----------


## Zippyjuan

When in doubt, bury things in a wall of text. The biggest BS in all that other BS?




> 7.* Polio had NO ability to spread from infected victims to the uninfected*. Polio infected clusters of people in the exact same areas, suddenly and swiftly.


 It is a virus- like the flu is a virus. 

https://www.health.ny.gov/diseases/c...fact_sheet.htm



> *How is polio spread?*
> 
> Polio is spread when the stool of an infected person is introduced into the mouth of another person through contaminated water or food (fecal-oral transmission). Oral-oral transmission by way of an infected person's saliva may account for some cases.
> 
> *When and for how long is a person able to spread polio?*
> 
> Patients are most infectious from seven to ten days before and after the onset of symptoms. However, patients are potentially contagious as long as the virus is present in the throat and feces. The virus persists in the throat for approximately one week after the onset of illness and is excreted in the feces for three to six weeks.






> “Jonas Salk, inventor of the IPV, testified before a Senate subcommittee that nearly all polio outbreaks since 1961 were caused by the oral polio vaccine.”


That is because polio had become so rare in the US.  In 1955, there were 30,000 polio cases in the US which led to over 1000 deaths a year.    Thanks to the vaccines (there were two- Sabin's and Salk's), by 1961 polio in the US had nearly vanished- fewer than 100 a year.  The last case in the US was reported in 1979.   There have been zero outbreaks of polio in the US for almost 40 years.  If the vaccine is causing outbreaks, we should be seeing many more cases- thousands perhaps. Instead it is only found in a couple of countries in the entire world- despite billions of vaccines being distributed.  If even one percent of those vaccinated were given polio from their vaccine, one percent of one billion would mean ten million cases of vaccine induced polio. The live polio vaccine was thought to be causing up to eight cases of polio a year in the US (out of a couple hundred million people).  India is not the only country being vaccinated against polio but it is the only country where increasing cases of non-polio acute flaccid paralysis has been observed. (cases have been declining in recent years). 






> 13. The next "improved" polio vaccine, given to hundreds of millions,* carried both the SV 40 cancer virus as well as the AIDS virus.* Every step of the way, medicine declaring they know for sure, that this time, they have everything straightened out. Same story then, same story now.


Bunk.  The AIDs virus has not been found in any vaccines and SV40 was in early polio vaccines because there was no way to test for any contaminants at the time.  Once testing was developed and SV40 identified, it was removed and has not been in any US vaccines since the early 1960's- half a century ago.




> Note on polio: *Doctors are starting to think that the polio epidemics of the 1940s and 1950s may have been caused by the high number of tonsillectomies done in the 1920s, 30s and 40s*.


\

Also bogus.  Tonsillectomies started to decline about 1940 yet polio cases continued to increase for the next 15 years- until vaccination started taking off. The theory was considered in the 1930's but isn't considered today.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> It is a virus- ...




Speaking of viruses...

----------


## donnay

@zippy 




> The rise and decline of tonsillectomy in twentieth-century America.
> 
> Grob GN1.
> Author information
> Abstract
> This article explores the rise and decline of *tonsillectomy/adenoidectomy (T&A) in twentieth-century America. Between 1915 and the 1960s,* T&A was the most frequently performed surgical procedure in the United States. Its rise was dependent on novel medical concepts, paradigms, and institutions that were in the process of reshaping the structure and practice of medicine. The driving force was the focal theory of infection, which assumed that circumscribed and confined infections could lead to systemic disease in any part of the body. The tonsils in particular were singled out as "portals of infection," and therefore their removal became a legitimate therapy. Nevertheless, what kinds of evidence could prove that tonsils were portals of infection? How could the effectiveness of tonsillectomy be determined? An inherent difficulty was the absence of any consensus on the criteria that would be employed to judge its efficacy. Yet tonsillectomy persisted despite ambiguous supportive evidence. Although criticisms of the procedure were common by the 1930s, *its decline did not begin until well after 1945* and involved debates over the nature of evidence, the significance of clinical experience in the validation of a particular therapy, and the role of competing medical specialties.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17426070

----------


## Zippyjuan

> @zippy 
> 
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17426070


And still the number of polio cases continued to rise.  Proof there was no cause/ effect.

----------


## donnay

> And still the number of polio cases continued to rise.  Proof there was no cause/ effect.





> Six New England states reported increases in polio one year after the Salk vaccine was introduced, ranging from more than doubling in Vermont to Massachusetts’ astounding increase of 642%; other states reported increases as well. The incidence in Wisconsin increased by a factor of five. Idaho and Utah actually halted vaccination due to the increased incidence and death rate. In 1959, 77.5% of Massachusetts’ paralytic cases had received 3 doses of IPV (injected polio vaccine). During 1962 U.S. Congressional hearings, Dr. Bernard Greenberg, head of the Dept. of Biostatistics for the University of North Carolina School of Public Health, testified that not only did the cases of polio increase substantially after mandatory vaccinations—a 50% increase from 1957 to 1958, and an 80% increase from 1958 to 1959—but that the statistics were deliberately manipulated by the Public Health Service to give the opposite impression.(52) It is important to understand that the polio vaccine was not universally accepted, at least initially. Despite this, polio declined both in European countries that refused mass vaccination as well as in those that employed it.
> 
> As the natural decrease in Polio cases began in the early 50’s, we can clearly see that in countries where the Polio vaccine was introduced cases actually increased. In areas where Polio was non existent, Polio began to show up when the vaccine was introduced to the area. In countries that did not implement the vaccine, Polio became non existent. Eventually the natural decline of Polio meant that even though we still use the vaccine, most vaccinated will not contract the virus because there is an immunity to it. It is important to note though that cases after 1961, as shown above, are due to the vaccine itself.


http://www.collective-evolution.com/...stopped-polio/

----------


## Zippyjuan

> http://www.collective-evolution.com/...stopped-polio/





> Massachusetts’ astounding increase of 642%; other states reported increases as well.


The Massachusetts increase was due to a bad batch of the vaccine. http://www.nytimes.com/1995/07/08/op...5.html?mcubz=0




> I was a resident physician at Boston Children's Hospital in 1956, when the last great polio epidemic in the United States occurred in eastern Massachusetts. From late summer 1956 until early 1957, the Boston area experienced more than 1,200 cases of polio due to inoculation that used *an improperly produced version* of the killed-virus vaccine.






> It is important to note though that cases *after 1961,* as shown above, are due to the vaccine itself.


There were only about ten cases of polio a year in the US after 1961 (twenty in 1961 out of 187 million people).




> Despite this,* polio declined both in European countries that refused mass vaccination as well as in those that employed it*.


While it wasn't mandatory in all countries of Europe, there was still widespread vaccination which helped lead to the decline of polio "even in those countries which did not use mass vaccination." 




> 1960s
> 
> An estimated 7 671 children are paralysed annually by poliomyelitis in the countries of the European Region from 1961-1965. This is a dramatic *decrease, approximately 74%, from the numbers of cases seen in the early 1950'*s and clearly shows the impact of introduction of vaccination against poliomyelitis. Twelve countries appear to interrupt transmission of poliovirus after introduction of polio vaccine. OPV is introduced in many of the European countries based on the successes observed with its use in the late 1950's.





> Poliomyelitis paralyses an estimated* 28 500 children annually* in the countries of the European Region from *1951-1955.*


https://www.unicef.org/newsline/poli...milestones.htm

----------


## Zippyjuan

http://www.bbc.com/news/health-17045202

Pretty impressive changes.  Didn't happen because more people washed their hands.

----------


## Influenza

Some people are just extremely distrustful in everything, and their ideas are perpetuated by confirmation bias. If they were right, you have to wonder why the global population is increasing faster than ever before and people are living longer than ever before. 

But I'm wondering why the masses haven't been sterilized by the GMOs, fluoridated water, autism injections, chemtrails, (insert your theory here). Maybe it's all in your heads? It's actually amazing how there is so much evidence debunking these theories, little evidence for them to begin with, but people are so easily convinced to believe anything (as long as it contradicts the "mainstream narrative.") Imagine if the government/scientific community said that global warming didn't exist and was nothing to worry about. These same people would be screeching "CLIMERT CHENGE." They aren't motivated by facts, but by distrust in authority, which is why these people are so prevalent among the liberty community.

----------


## sparebulb

> Speaking of viruses...


We've got a bad case of herpejuans.

It seems like it never goes away.

----------


## Created4

> Dr. Paul knows from personal experience that this is blatantly false.


How many polio vaccines did Dr. Paul administer during his practice? 

Dr. Humphries, a nephrologist (kidney doctor) administered vaccines in her practice until she saw some of the negative effects some vaccines had on some patients with kidney problems. 

She was not anti-vaccine.

She was pro-patient and pro-individualized medicine.

When she could not practice medicine in the best interest of the patient and was persecuted for not following a one-size-fits all approach to medicine, she left her practice.

*THE “DISAPPEARANCE” OF POLIO* by Dr. Humphries.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> How many polio vaccines did Dr. Paul administer during his practice? 
> 
> Dr. Humphries,* a nephrologist (kidney doctor)* administered vaccines in her practice until she saw some of the negative effects some vaccines had on some patients with kidney problems. 
> 
> She was not anti-vaccine.
> 
> She was pro-patient and pro-individualized medicine.
> 
> When she could not practice medicine in the best interest of the patient and was persecuted for not following a one-size-fits all approach to medicine, she left her practice.
> ...


Nephrologists don't administer vaccines.  Ron Paul was a family practitioner and OB GYN. They do. How many? You would have to ask him.  She would have had no call to give a polio vaccination in her line of work. 

https://www.davita.com/kidney-diseas...logist?/e/6884




> *What does a nephrologist do?*
> 
> A nephrologist generally* sees patients who are referred by their primary care physicians or general physicians for problems related to the kidneys, high blood pressure or certain types of metabolic disorders.* If someone feels they are having problems with their kidneys, they can seek out the care of a nephrologist. When a kidney doctor first meets with a patient, he or she will usually go over the patient’s medical history and do a complete physical.
> 
> A nephrologist will then do blood and urine tests to determine how well the patient’s kidneys are functioning. He or she may also order a kidney ultrasound. When necessary, a nephrologist may perform a kidney biopsy in order to better determine what is wrong with the kidneys. However, a nephrologist is not a surgeon and typically does not perform operations. Treatment of kidney cancer, prostate operations and removal of kidney stones are usually handled by a different type of physician known as a urologist.
> 
> If a nephrologist finds that a patient’s kidneys are not functioning as they should, he or she will help diagnose the cause and prescribe a treatment plan. If a kidney doctor detects kidney disease, he or she will do tests to determine what stage of kidney disease the patient is in and plan the patient’s treatment. The nephrologist will usually refer the patient to a renal dietitian, renal social worker and renal nurse who will help with the patient’s care. If the patient needs dialysis or a kidney transplant, his or her kidney doctor will discuss the different types of dialysis or refer the patient to a transplant center.





> *Who should see a nephrologist?*
> 
> A person may be referred to a kidney doctor if he or she is experiencing:
> 
> Acute renal failure
> Stage 4 or 5 chronic kidney disease
> Accelerated decline in kidney function
> Chronic urinary tract infections
> Repeat urinary tract infections
> ...

----------


## Created4

> Nephrologists don't administer vaccines.


Dr. Humphries did, both in her residencies as well as in her practice in a hospital, where she was required to do so.







> The interviewer then reveals how Dr. Humphries has been a doctor for a long time, and that she used to not only believe in vaccines, but she used to give them. So she asks Dr. Humphries what she learned in her research to make her change her mind.
> 
> Dr. Humphries then explains that she was motivated to research vaccines and learn the truth, because her medical training had misinformed her. She also saw friends and family members injured by vaccines.
> 
> When the interviewer asks her if she felt betrayed when she learned the truth about vaccines, much of which was suppressed in her medical training, Dr. Humphries gives a rather incredible response. If anyone has wondered what Dr. Humphries motivation is, or what kind of character she has, this reply is very revealing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source.

----------


## Created4

> How many polio vaccines did Dr. Paul administer during his practice?





> How many? You would have to ask him.


Argument from silence.

Thank you. Yes, I will ask him.

----------


## Created4

> Ron Paul gave then out on a regular basis in his family practice. He has far more experience with vaccines than she does.]


Prove it.




> Former Rep. Ron Paul said during his presidential run that "people have had some very, very serious reactions" from vaccines, and Paul is a member of a physicians' group that espouses the belief that vaccines can cause autism.


Source: CNN

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Dr. Humphries gives clear examples where the data supports just the opposite, *that in certain cases disease rates went down after vaccines were stopped*.


Her example of smallpox vaccine in Leicester England not being effective dates from the 1800's.  Much has been learned about vaccines since that time.   https://www.theatlantic.com/health/a...mption/398321/

She has nothing current?  




> The dewy chill over Leicester, England, in* March 1885* did not deter thousands of protesters from gathering outside nearby York Castle to protest the imprisonment of seven activists. Organizers claimed as many as 100,000 people attended, although historians estimate it was closer to 20,000.
> 
> The cause they rallied against? Vaccination.
> 
> This movement has faded from popular memory, obscured by the controversy of more recent anti-vaccination efforts, which gained momentum in the 1990s. However, the effects of the Victorian anti-vaccination movement still echo in the debate over the personal belief exemption, which was banned in California in June.
> 
> On the day the Leicester protesters gathered, vaccination was mandatory in England. Nearly a century before, Edward Jenner, a Scottish physician, had invented a method of protecting people against the raging threat of smallpox. The treatment was called variolation, and it involved voluntary infection with a similar disease. Patients were given cowpox to protect them against the much deadlier smallpox, much the way parents long exposed their children to chicken pox to protect them from getting sicker from the illness later in life. (Today pediatricians recommend the chicken pox vaccine instead.)


Asked in the video if she thinks vaccines are working: 

"If "working" means suppressing a disease in a population, yes. "

That is what vaccines intend to do.  "Do they increase the overall health of a population?"  If you aren't sick and the vaccine keeps you from getting sick, then it won't improve your health- it keeps it from getting worse from the disease the vaccine targets. They don't claim to improve your health.  "No- vaccines don't make you healthier".  I would agree.




> You have to define “working” first. Some people consider “working” to mean that *you suppress a disease in a population*. Some *vaccines do work by that definition.*
> 
> But no vaccine increases the health of a population, because vaccines do not increase the health of a human. There is nothing in a vaccine that our bodies actually require… *There is no nutritive effect of a vaccine*. So no, I don’t believe that they create health in a population.


True- vaccines are not a good source of nutrition.  That is not their purpose.

----------


## sparebulb

Ron Paul's main occupation for the past 30 years has been "politician".

There is no upside in questioning the efficacy or safety of vaccinations as a politician.

If one were to ask RP about personal choice and mandatory vaccinations, I'm sure his support would be for the former, not the latter.

----------


## donnay

> Ron Paul's main occupation for the past 30 years has been "politician".
> 
> There is no upside in questioning the efficacy or safety of vaccinations as a politician.
> 
> If one were to ask RP about personal choice and mandatory vaccinations, I'm sure his support would be for the former, not the latter.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> 


Again, Ron says vaccines are beneficial and good.  He just opposes making them mandatory.

As was posted earlier from Ron Paul: 

http://www.ronpaulinstitute.org/arch...-not-mandates/




> If I were still a practicing ob-gyn and *one of my patients said she was not going to vaccinate her child*, I might *try to persuade her to change her mind*. But, if I were unsuccessful, I would respect her decision.

----------


## donnay

> Again, Ron says vaccines are beneficial and good.  He just opposes making them mandatory.
> 
> As was posted earlier from Ron Paul: 
> 
> http://www.ronpaulinstitute.org/arch...-not-mandates/



You obviously didn't listen to the interview.  Not shocked at all, because that is the way rabid pro-vaxxers behave.

----------


## Created4

Statement on Medical Malpractice Legislation
September 26, 2002    2002 Ron Paul




> Mr. Speaker, HR 4600 also punishes victims of government mandates by limiting the ability of those who have suffered adverse reactions from vaccines to collect damages. Many of those affected by these provisions are children forced by federal mandates to receive vaccines. Oftentimes, parents reluctantly submit to these mandates in order to ensure their children can attend public school. HR 4600 rubs salt in the wounds of those parents whose children may have been harmed by government policies *forcing children to receive unsafe vaccines*.


Source: Congressional Record

----------


## Zippyjuan

> You obviously didn't listen to the interview.  Not shocked at all, because that is the way rabid pro-vaxxers behave.


You obviously didn't read what I posted (and he wrote). Ron Paul seems to be inconsistent on the issue.

----------


## sparebulb

> Ron Paul seems to be inconsistent on the issue.


No, Ron Paul is not inconsistent.

You, however, are consistently full of shat.

----------


## donnay

> You obviously didn't read what I posted (and he wrote). Ron Paul seems to be inconsistent on the issue.


It is not an inconsistent stance, because it is clear Dr. Paul took the time to research it more, just like Dr. Humphries did.  As Dr. Humphries said, as she started to gain more knowledge, she realized that vaccines are filled with things that are simply not safe.

It's also clear that doctors are force-fed (along with the general public) a lot of disinformation and when they decided to do the research themselves, and gain more knowledge, they are smart enough to put two and two together a whole lot better.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> You obviously didn't read what I posted (and he wrote). Ron Paul seems to be inconsistent on the issue.



You have 7 negative (red) reputation bars in the your profile.  Count 'em.  SEVEN!  Why would anybody listen to you?  People here are either well aware of what Ron Paul says or can easily find it.  Your contrarian nonsense is a detriment.




> No, Ron Paul is not inconsistent.
> 
> You, however, are consistently full of shat.



+ rep

----------


## Firestarter

Thanks for the additions; I haven’t been able to go through all of the information (links) yet…
I even think that most of the posts of Zippyjuan are worth the read (even though I disagree with just about all of them).




> That is because polio had become so rare in the US. In 1955, there were 30,000 polio cases in the US which led to over 1000 deaths a year. Thanks to the vaccines (there were two- Sabin's and Salk's), by 1961 polio in the US had nearly vanished- fewer than 100 a year.


You appear to ignore that this was not the result of any improvement in health, but by simply forbidding medical doctors to label any disease as polio:



> 11. In 1956 the AMA (The American Medical Association) instructed each licensed medical doctor that they could no longer classify polio as polio, or their license to practice would be terminated. Any paralysis was now to be diagnosed as AFP (acute flaccid paralysis) MS, MD, Bell's Palsy, cerebral palsy, ALS (Lou Gehrig's Disease), Guillian-Barre etc etc.





> Non- polio. This is caused by a completely different virus than the one in the polio vaccine.


This is the way how big pharma manipulates the statistics, to show how wonderfully effective their “medicines” are. The same "_Non-polio_" “_acute flaccid paralysis_” labeling trick has been performed in India…

A similar trick was used, when the WHO simply changed the assessment methodology of “_Adverse Events Following Immunisation (AEFI)_”. See the following thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Kids-Quinvaxem

Sri Lanka introduced the pentavalent vaccine from Crucell in January 2008. Within 3 months, 4 reports of deaths and 24 reports of adverse effects from the vaccine prompted a suspension of the initial vaccine batch. A subsequent death caused by the next batch in April 2009 led the authorities to suspend pentavalent vaccine use and resume DTwP and hepatitis B vaccination.
Bhutan introduced pentavalent vaccine from Panacea in September 2009. The identification of 5 cases with encephalopathy and/or meningoencephalitis shortly after vaccination prompted the authorities to suspend vaccination on 23 October 2009. Subsequently, 4 additional serious cases related caused by vaccination were identified.
India introduced pentavalent vaccine from the Serum Institute of India in December 2011. To date, 83 _AEFI_ cases were reported, some of which died.
Vietnam introduced pentavalent vaccine from Crucell in June 2010. Through May 2013, a total of 43 serious _AEFI_ cases were investigated, including 27 deaths. Following reports on 9 deaths following vaccination between December 2012 and March 2013, health authorities suspended use of the vaccine.
The team of “independent” experts of the WHO that reviewed the _AEFIs_, classified the fatal cases as not being caused by the vaccine: http://www.who.int/vaccine_safety/co...e/Jul_2013/en/

To cover up this black page in vaccine history, the WHO simply changed the assessment methodology of “_Adverse Events Following Immunisation (AEFI)_” and effectively made it impossible to classify vaccination as the cause of death.
On 1 January 2008, the vaccine Quinvaxim (Crucell) was introduced in Sri Lanka. The WHO team which “investigated”, first reported that in 3 of the deaths there was plausible temporal association with vaccination, and the deaths could not be attributed to concurrent disease or other drugs or chemicals. According to the standard WHO Brighton classification of _AEFI_, these 3 deaths had to be classified as “probably” related to immunisation. During this controversy, the _AEFI_ classification was revised; the WHO simply deleted the categories “probable” and “possible” from the Brighton classification and concluded the _AEFI_ were “unlikely” to be related to the vaccine.
Deaths during post-marketing surveillance cannot be classified as “_consistent with causal association with vaccine_”, if the vaccine did not cause a statistically significant increase in deaths in the small phase 3 trials. After licensure, all deaths that are seen in the larger post-marketing phase are labelled as “coincidental” deaths or “unclassifiable”. This effectively means that any vaccine that passes the phase 3 trials, per definition – in a great example of science – can never “cause” a single death.
The WHO team that “investigated” the Vietnam deaths used the revised WHO classification of _AEFI_. 

The consequences of using the new classification can be seen in the causality assessment of 132 serious _AEFI_ cases in India between 2012 and 2016. Of these 132 cases, 78 babies survived hospitalisation and 54 died. Among those who survived, 37 (47.4% of reactions) were labelled “_vaccine-product-related reactions_”. On the other hand, 51 (94.4%) of those who died, had reactions that were classified as “_unclassifiable_” or “_coincidental due to something other than vaccine_”. Not a single death case was classified as a “_vaccine-product-related reaction_”: http://ijme.in/articles/deaths-follo...n/?galley=html






> Her example of smallpox vaccine in Leicester England not being effective dates from the 1800's. Much has been learned about vaccines since that time. https://www.theatlantic.com/health/a...mption/398321/
> 
> She has nothing current?


What do you mean by “learned”? In the 1800s medical doctors were “quacks” and in the 21th century they (or shoud I say we?) are completely brainwashed? Or maybe that big pharma has learned how to effectively use vaccines for sterilisation…
Here’s the report; “_LEICESTER: SANITATION versus VACCINATION_” by J.T. Biggs, from 1912 when “science” still meant something. Like Angelatc has stressed, Biggs was not some medical quack “Doctor”, but a pig farmer, who knew what he was talking about**: http://www.whale.to/a/biggs.html



> The Leicester Anti-Vaccination League was formed in 1869. The stalwart little band of pioneers, numbering less than twenty persons, laboured on, until they grew numerically to such an extent that, whereas in 1867 over 94 per cent of the children born were vaccinated, in 1897 only 1.3 per cent, of the infants were subjected to the trying ordeal. And that low percentage of vaccinations in the last-mentioned year was arrived at in spite of—and perhaps, to some extent, as the natural outcome of—many thousands of prosecutions against defaulters. These were instituted under the oppressive Act of 1867, and resulted in the infliction of fines, the levying of distress warrants, and the commitment of parents to prison. Obviously, those figures demonstrate that the people of Leicester were following the lead of the Anti-Vaccination League, and that not one class only, but all sections of the townspeople, were equally resolute in their opposition and detestation of the hateful legal enactments.
> 
> The experience of the terrible smallpox epidemic of 1871-73, when many thousands of vaccinated persons contracted the disease, and several hundreds died as the result of the alleged "protection" (!) having lamentably failed in its hour of trial, produced in the minds of the thinking people of Leicester pronounced hostility against the blood-polluting quackery, which was found to be more baneful in its ultimate results than the disease it was supposed to prevent.


See for example the following figure that shows that the unvaccinated Leicester had much lower small pox fatality rates than a couple of vaccinated cities and the vaccinated British army and navy.


See for example the correlation between the vaccination rate (red) and the death rate of a number of diseases.





> But I'm wondering why the masses haven't been sterilized by the GMOs, fluoridated water, autism injections, chemtrails, (insert your theory here). Maybe it's all in your heads?


Maybe one day I’ll start a new thread, but I guess that Donnay has already posted about all of these things many times…
Maybe you can explain the chemtrails though; as we speak the area of Houston is being sprayed with chemical weapons under the guise of fighting an outbreak of the magical Zika virus that was discovered in 1947 and then in 2015 suddenly started causing microcephaly: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...chemicals.html

----------


## angelatc

> @zippy 
> 
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17426070





> And still the number of polio cases continued to rise.  Proof there was no cause/ effect.


This is not discussion - this is trolling.  Zippy made a succinct point, which was promptly ignored and followed by a wall of text.

The LEICESTER: SANITATION nonsense falls into the same category.  It's posted as new info repeatedly, with absolutely no acknowledgement of the reality.

The thread started with polio and ended with chemtrails.  Mark my words- these freaking people are as politically toxic as the white supremacists in the real world.

----------


## Firestarter

Im beginning to think that the polio and AIDS epidemics are more similar than most people think.
From the data Ive read it looks like either: 1) pesticides is a cause of immune deficiency which makes that people arent able to cope with the polio virus anymore, 2) pesticides causes polio like symptoms including paralysis.

Labelling paralysis first as polio and then  after introduction of the vaccine  as _Acute Flaccid Paralysis_. The following graph shows that the number of paralysis cases hasnt only risen in India, as a result of the massive polio vaccination campaign, but also in the rest of the world, from something like 17,000 in 1996, to 100,000 in 2010. Thanks to the World Health Organisation, UNICEF and the Gates Foundation.


In 1942, the epidemic of the first half of the century subsided, and there were fewer than 5,000 cases of polio in the United States. Around 1948, the number of polio cases began to soar. Polio reached a peak in 1949, with nearly 43,000 cases. By 1951 the number had dropped to below 28,000. Following a government-subsidised study of polio vaccine, the number soared to an all-time high of more than 55,000 cases.
Most diagnoses were based upon clinical observation, not sophisticated virological studies. After introduction of the vaccine, the number of polio cases decreased, while the number of meningitis cases increased. Most cases reported as non-paralytic poliomyelitis prior to 1 July 1958 were after that reported as viral or aseptic meningitis. 

According to Jonas Salk, the live virus polio vaccine developed by Dr. Albert Sabin was:



> the principal if not the sole cause of the 140 vaccine cases reported in the U.S. since 1961. At the present time the risk of acquiring polio from the live virus vaccine is greater than from naturally occurring viruses.


http://medicinekillsmillions.com/art...-in-doubt.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/dw3Di)


Since 1940, pesticides were introduced in Europe and North America.
See what looks like correlation between the amount of insecticides and polio cases from 1912 to 1963 in England and Wales.



Mortin S. Biskind was one of the first to see the pesticides as the cause of the polio epidemic:



> Central nervous system diseases such as polio are actually the physiological and symptomatic manifestations of the ongoing government and industry sponsored inundation of the world's populace with central nervous system poisons.
> (...)
> When the population is exposed to a chemical agent known to produce in animals lesions in the spinal cord resembling those in human polio, and thereafter the latter disease increases sharply in incidence and maintains its epidemic character year after year, is it unreasonable to suspect an etiologic relationship?


Biskinds views fell into disfavour with the establishment, who favoured that polio was caused by a virus. By October 1955, Biskinds career was destroyed.
See the correlation between the most used chemicals, DDT, BHC, Arsenic and Lead, and the number of polio cases from 1940 to 1970. 

http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/eve...se-polio-wrong
(archived here: http://archive.is/H8uz6)

----------


## donnay

> This is not discussion - this is trolling.  Zippy made a succinct point, which was promptly ignored and followed by a wall of text.
> 
> The LEICESTER: SANITATION nonsense falls into the same category.  It's posted as new info repeatedly, with absolutely no acknowledgement of the reality.
> 
> The thread started with polio and ended with chemtrails.  Mark my words- these freaking people are as politically toxic as the white supremacists in the real world.


Leicester is relevant to history because of those who worship Jenner and the perpetuated lie pro-vaxxers have use to point out how small pox vaccines saved lives-- but those of us who study history know that is simply  not true.

Are you familiar with raw unfiltered and unpasteurized apple cider vinegar did more in the late 1800's for small pox than vaccines?

As Hitler's propaganda minster once said:

*If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie. It thus becomes vitally important for the State to use all of its powers to repress dissent, for the truth is the mortal enemy of the lie, and thus by extension, the truth is the greatest enemy of the State.*

What does that make you in the real world?

----------


## Firestarter

> This is not discussion - this is trolling.


That's precisely what I was thinking when reading your garbage posts!

Ive read some general information on polio; the official story appears to contradict itself.

When most people think about the horrors of polio, they think that its some horrible infectious disease that causes paralysis. In reality, according to the official numbers only 0.5% of the infected suffer from paralysis. Polio can be classed in 4 severities:
1  In more than 90% of the cases, the polio infection causes antibodies to develop, without symptoms, and the person doesn't even know that infection occurred.
2 - The majority of the remaining less than 10%, suffer some flu-like symptoms: fever, digestive upset and possibly a cough. This infection has no lasting effects, except immunity.
3  For a small percentage, polio reaches its _second stage_, and reaches the Central Nervous System (CNS), these patients get seriously ill, but dont suffer any permanent damage.
4 - For about 1 in 200 who are exposed, that polio reaches the CNS and paralyses enough motor neurons that control anywhere from one limb to the whole spinal cord. If the infection reaches motor neurons that are high in the spinal cord or in the brain, death is the likely result.

When you read this, you must conclude that:
1) Its impossible to know (or even estimate) how many people are infected by polio, as more than 95% doesnt suffer from a major illness and don't go to the doctor.
2) Because only a small percentage of the polio patients get paralysed (or even die), its almost impossible to know for sure that this was the result of the polio, as its impossible to rule out other causes. I can only imagine some horrible experiments, in which this could be determined. Determining that this percentage is 1 in 200 is completely impossible...

Because theres no way to determine how many people are infected with polio, the number of polio cases is founded on fantasy. Furthermore the number of polio cases doesnt even matter, as most people that are infected by it, dont suffer anything grave.
This means that the only reasonable way to estimate how bad the polio epidemic is, is by the number of Acute Flaccid Paralysis (AFP) cases. By general consensus the amount of AFP cases has increased enormously.

By general consensus the polio virus had been active for hundreds of years. And until the beginning of the twentieth century never caused any epidemics or great calamities.
The first serious polio outbreak happened in 1916, coincidentally in New York, with over 27,000 known cases and over 6,000 deaths. By multiplying 6,000 by 200 (in reality according to the official statistrics, I should multiply this by even more...) this means that at least 1,200,000 people were infected with polio. This is completely ridiculous, and in a complete disregard with the official statistics, a maximum of 120,000 infected is named.

By general consensus, polio is easier transmitted with poor hygiene, and it is claimed that sanitation level improved in the 20th century (at least in the developed world).
This raises the contradiction that in the hundreds of years before 1916, polio would have been worse...
This means that polio's doesnt comply with _Farr's Law_; big pharma invented a unique argument (which almost per definition means its bad science). Ill try to explain this bizarre hypothesis as well as I can.
Supposedly when a baby is born in a dirty environment, it gets polio antibodies from its mother (who must have been exposed to polio). Then the baby gets infected within a couple of months after birth, and is still protected, and then becomes immune for polio, without anyone noticing that the baby was infected...
With better hygiene, either the mother was never infected (so cannot pass the antibodies to the baby) or the baby doesnt get infected in the first months (when it still has the antibodies of the mother).

According to this bizarre hypothesis (which is the official explanation), with better hygiene (in particular) the number people infected with polio comes down, which means that this would be the only way to eradicate polio (never mind nutrition, which isnt part of the agenda of our health care officials). But then because relatively more people get infected, when they dont have the inherited protection from the mother, the consequences of polio or more grave (including more AFP cases that are caused by polio).
Just by looking at the rising number of paralysis cases, we can see that something is wrong in the state propaganda they want us to believe. Its more probable of course that paralysis isnt caused by polio, but by something else (like for example pesticides)...

After Mortind Biskind, in April 1949, published his study on neuropsychiatric manifestations of DDT, he was attacked with blatantly false data.

On 25 April 1955, the polio vaccination program encountered disaster when faulty vaccines manufactured by the Cutter Laboratory in California were discovered. The incidence rate was 17 per 100,000 for one month.
In 1958, incidence rates of over 400 per 100,000 per month were found in Detroit with the polio vaccines, which was swept under the carpet.

Alexander Langmuir lobbied Congress, to give the CDC contingent powers to deal with potential emergencies. In July 1951, he assembled the first class of the Epidemic Intelligence Service (EIS). New EIS officers were first assigned for 2 years to hospitals or state and local health departments in the US. Upon completing their field experience, EIS alumni  as agents for the CDC  infiltrated the medical community. 
According to British epidemiologist Gordon Stewart, a former CDC consultant, the EIS was nicknamed the "_medical CIA_: http://www.wellwithin1.com/pol_all.htm
(archived here: http://archive.is/CgcPA)

In 1928, the German born Henry Kumm joined the Rockefeller Foundation for Medical Research.
In 1951, Kumm resigned from the Rockefeller Foundation to a position as assistant director of research at the National Foundation for Infantile Paralysis. He conducted field trials in the study of gamma globulin and the Salk vaccine and became the Director Of Polio Research at NFIP in 1954.
After his wonderful work on polio, Kumm rejoined the Rockefeller Foundation in 1959: http://www.medicalarchives.jhmi.edu/papers/kumm.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/dmOmz)


During 1933-1937, there were a total of 37,463 _poliomyelitis_ cases in total (4,930 deaths).
From 1938-1942 31,993 cases in total (4,165 deaths).
In 1943 12,449 cases (1,115 deaths).
In 1944, 19,029 cases (1,433 deaths).
In 1945, 13,619 cases (1,189 deaths).

Despite the declining cases of polio in the US, in 1946, President Harry S. Truman declared the _War on polio_ (where have I heard the War on ... before?).
In some sick experiments DDT was sprayed on cities to fight polio. For example on 27 August 1945, a bomber spayed Rockford, IL with DDT and in 1946, a massive amount of DDT was sprayed in San Antonio, TX. The results of these experiments were never released.
In a great effort to replicate these wonderful experiments...



> At this moment, the area of Houston is being sprayed with chemical weapons under the guise of fighting an outbreak of the magical Zika virus that was discovered in 1947 and then in 2015 suddenly started causing microcephaly: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...chemicals.html


In 1946, the number of reported polio cases hit 25,191  nearly twice the number of 1945.
In 1947, the cases dropped to 10,737 (580 deaths).
In 1948, a huge increase to 27,680 (2,140 deaths).
During 1949-1951, the number of polio cases remained high with a total of 103,719 (an annual average of 34,573).
In 1951, DDT fumigation in the US was at a peak.
In 1952, the number of polio cases peaked at 52,879.
And then began to decline (before polio vaccination was introduced) to 35,592 in 1953, 38,476 in 1954 and 28,985 in 1955: http://www.thevaccinereaction.org/20...fall-of-polio/
(archived here: http://archive.is/Jf6P5)


After introduction of the polio vaccine in the USA, the number of polio cases actually increased. Obviously some doctors didnt understand that they had to report these cases differently after the vaccine had been introduced...
Vermont reported 15 cases of polio during the one-year report before 30 August 1954 (before mass vaccination), compared to 55 cases of polio in the following year (a 266% increase).
Rhode Island reported 22 cases before as compared to 122 cases after vaccination (a 454% increase).
Massachusetts went from 273 to 2027 polio cases (a 642% increase).
In New Hampshire the figures increased from 38 to 129; in Connecticut from 144 to 276; 


During the 1950s, doctors and scientists on the staff of the NIH knew that the Salk vaccine caused polio and refused to vaccinate their own children. Some health departments banned the vaccination.
The Idaho State Health Director declared: _I hold the Salk vaccine and its manufacturers responsible_ for the polio outbreak that killed several and hospitalized dozens more.
In the mid-1990s, during a period of less than 5 year, 13,641 adverse reactions to the oral polio vaccine were reported: http://vaxtruth.org/2012/03/the-polio-vaccine-part-2-2/
 (archived here: http://archive.is/yd2Ar)


See the following correspondence _Non-Polio AFP Rate and Polio Eradication_ (2008): http://medind.nic.in/ibv/t08/i5/ibvt08i5p422.pdf
(archived here: http://archive.is/ArQps)



> India has made great progress towards eradicating polio and has had excellent AFP surveillance. Since 2004 there was rapid increase in the non-polio AFP rate, which reached 8 in 2007 (Table I). The increase in non-polio AFP rate is mainly limited to the two polio hyperendemic states of Uttar Pradesh and Bihar(3).


The Non-Polio AFP rate in India went from 1.45 in 1998 to 8.45 in 2007 (an increase of 483% in 10 years).

On the following site the official numbers of AFP cases can be seen from 2000 to 2016, globally the numbers went from: 30,625 in 2000 to 109,807 in 2016 (an increase of 259% in 16 years).
Africa from 5,936 to 31,922 in 2016 (an increase of 438% in 16 years).
East Mediterranean from 3,253 to 11,357 in 2016 (an increase of 249% in 16 years).
South East Asia from 10,758 to 25,790 in 2016 (an increase of 140% in 16 years).
India from 8,103 in 2000 to 46,579 in 2016 (an increase of 475% in 16 years): https://extranet.who.int/polis/public/CaseCount.aspx


Also see the number of polio cases in the Dominican Republic from 1978 to 1987. When the OPV vaccine was introduced in 1983, there were hardly any cases of polio. Also see the sharp low in number of cases in 1979...

----------


## Firestarter

I thought that a limited topic like polio vaccines wasn’t too much information, but it looks like there’s a sheer limitless amount of dirt...

In 1972, in the US DDT was prohibited, but instead they continued to produce “dicofol” (a.k.a. Kelthane), which is really DDT in disguise.
K. Paul Stoller – _AD, AFP, ALS, and DDT_ (2015): http://journalijcar.org/sites/defaul...files/0151.pdf
(archived here: http://archive.is/QmJa7)



> DDT was/is used in the United States to control insects in crops and livestock and to combat insect-borne diseases. It was introduced as a pesticide during WWII. In the United States, the general use moratorium took place in 1972, but *there is another pesticide dicofol, which is made and sold by Dow AgroSciences and carries the trademark KELTHANE® , is in fact DDT. In China dicofol is produced by the Yangzhou Pesticide Factory, which reports production quantities of 4 million pounds of dicofol per year.*
> (…)
> This class of insecticide (organochlorine) impacts the electrical activity in the body, so it affects brain and heart, but also there are other organs that use electrical current, including the lungs. It clearly affects the immune system and causes cancer, and the best part is that it doesn’t break down in the environment other than to become DDE (and DDD).
> (…)
> *India, which manufactures and uses the most DDT, was declared free of polio in 2011, but cases of AFP have skyrocketed.*


 
Stoller refers to a nice paper describing research by the US Army Medical Research and Development Command (with MIT) that shows that at the 20 and 40 μg levels of DDT, the yield of polio virus per cell was increased 37 and 90%, respectively. It is reasonable to postulate that it could also increase the replication of other viruses.
Also look for Kelthane (that replaced DDT) which increases the yield of the polio virus with a whopping 430%...

J. Gabliks – _Studies of Biologically Active Agents in Cells and Tissue Cultures_ (1967): http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/804387.pdf
(archived here: http://archive.is/b7CDg)



> insecticidal compounds DDT, chlordane, Kelthane , Dipterex malathion, and Karathane at subtoxic concentrations inhibited vaccinia virus replication in human Chang liver cellq. Under the same experimental conditions, the replication of poliovirus was inhibited only by chlordane and malthion, whereas Kelthane increased the virus yields 4 and 18 times, respectivaly, and DDT exhibited a slight stimulatory effect.
> (…)
> The studies described in the Annual Progress Report of 1965 indicated that human HeLa cells exposed to subtoxic concentrations of the insecticidal compounds, CygonR, DipterexR, DI-SystonR, chlordane and Karathane for 84 days were more susceptible to poliovirus infection than the corresponding control cells (1,2).
> As it is recognized that residues of some agricultural insecticides persist in the body and that cells are continuously exposed to their metabolites, we investigated the possibility that these chemicals may alter certain physiological activities of cells and subsequently influence the susceptibility of hosts to virus infections.
> The effects of organophosphorus, organochlorine and dinitrophenol insecticidal compounds on the replication of polio and of vaccinia viruses were studied in human Chang liver cells, using purified or analytical grade comnounds obtained from their manufacturers. 
> (…)
> In the poliovirus test the cell response was not uniform. In comparison to the controls, the virus yield in the DDT-treated cultures was slightly increased; the yield in the chlordane and malathion cultures was reduced (32 and 18% of the controls); and *the yield in the Kelthane and Karathane cultures was greatly increased (430 and 1800% respectively).*
> (…)
> The stimulatorv effect by DDT, Kelthane, and Karathane on poliovirus replication suggests a possibility that these compounds may have some specific effects on the mechanisms of viral biosynthesis. This possibility is supported by the results of our previous report which indicated an increased yield of poliovirus in HeLa cells exposed to Karathane for 77 days(2).
> ...


 
The following study writes about a previous study, where the Oral Polio Vaccine (OPV) raised the death rate in children (only significant for boys). But this couldn’t be repeated in this study.
This study in Guinea-Bissau is the only in its kind. Can anybody think of any reason for why big pharma wouldn’t research that the polio vaccines causes death…
This study could be completely worthless, as it wasn’t single blind (let alone double blind) and there are also admitted effects that there were other ongoing polio vaccination campaigns, for which the data was manipulated (censored); the study doesn’t describe how it was “censored” (I can’t remember that in the course statistics that I followed at university “censoring” was mentioned...).

Najaaraq Lund et al – _The Effect of Oral Polio Vaccine at Birth on Infant Mortality: A Randomized Trial_ (2015): https://academic.oup.com/cid/article...ne-at-Birth-on
(archived here: http://archive.is/LfMUk )



> *Background. Routine vaccines may have nonspecific effects on mortality. An observational study found that OPV given at birth (OPV0) was associated with increased male infant mortality.*
> (…)
> *A supplementation conducted from 2002 to 2004 in Guinea-Bissau, the country experienced a period with a shortage of OPV; a total of 962 trial participants did not receive the recommended OPV0. Surprisingly, boys who missed OPV0 had significantly lower infant mortality compared with boys who received OPV0* (adjusted mortality rate ratio [MRR], 0.35 [95% confidence interval {CI}, .18–.71]) [24]. The tendency was opposite for girls (adjusted MRR, 1.14 [95% CI, .70–1.89]); thus, the effect of OPV0 differed significantly between boys and girls (_P_ = .006). Receiving OPV0 was also associated with reduced immune responses to BCG in both sexes [25].
> (...)
> Children randomized to OPV received 2 drops of the vaccine orally immediately after randomization. There was no placebo or blinding. Guinea-Bissau does not have a central vaccination registry, so it was important that the vaccination card contained the correct information if a child moved from the HDSS area.
> (…)
> The main outcome was overall mortality (excluding accidents) within the first 12 months of life. In addition, we analyzed the “pure” effect of OPV0 on survival from enrollment to age 6 weeks, before controls were likely to receive the first routine OPV.
> Furthermore, the protocol specified that if large campaigns were conducted during follow-up, analyses would also be conducted with censoring for such campaigns. *Thus, we analyzed the impact on infant mortality with censoring for subsequent national OPV campaign, as OPV campaigns could potentially neutralize any differential effect of OPV0.* During the conduct of the trial, there was also a national MV campaign (December 2009) and an H1N1 vaccine campaign (October 2010), both targeting children aged 6 months to 5 years. In additional analyses, we censored for these campaigns.
> (…)
> ...


 
Also see the rising numbers in reported AFP cases from 1993 to 1995 in Cambodia, China, Lao PDR, Philippines, in the 6 countries totally from 2674 to 5644 (more than double in 2 years).
Rudolf H. Tangerman et al – _Poliomyelitis Eradication in the Western Pacific Region_ (1997): 
https://www.google.nl/url?sa=t&rct=j...TcPDCSM3hhCOWA
(archived here: http://archive.is/mhrzS)

----------


## Firestarter

> The following study writes about a previous study, where the Oral Polio Vaccine (OPV) raised the death rate in children (only significant for boys). But this couldnt be repeated in this study.


Benn et al  _Sex-Differential Effect on Infant Mortality of Oral Polio Vaccine Administered with BCG at Birth in Guinea-Bissau..._ (2008): http://journals.plos.org/plosone/art...l.pone.0004056
(arvchived here: http://archive.is/j3DKR)



> The effect of OPV at birth on overall child mortality was never studied. During a trial of vitamin A supplementation (VAS) at birth in Guinea-Bissau, OPV was not available during several periods. We took advantage of this natural experiment to test the effect on mortality of receiving OPV at birth.
> (...)
> *A total of 962 (22.1%) of the 4345 enrolled children did not receive OPV at birth; 179 children died within the first year of life. Missing OPV at birth was associated with a tendency for decreased mortality (adjusted MRR = 0.69 (95% CI = 0.461.03)), the effect being similar among recipients of VAS and placebo. There was a highly significant interaction between OPV at birth and sex (p = 0.006). Not receiving OPV at birth was associated with a weak tendency for increased mortality in girls (1.14 (0.701.89)) but significantly decreased mortality in boys (0.35 (0.180.71)).*
> (...)
> Furthermore, we also conducted one study of an OPV campaign; receiving OPV in the campaign compared with not receiving OPV was associated with significantly decreased mortality among the youngest children [9].
> (...)
> A total of 962 children (22.1%) of the 4345 enrolled children did _not_ receive OPV at birth (Appendix S1). There were significant differences between those who did and those who did _not_ receive OPV at birth (Table 1). *Not having received OPV at birth was associated with low age at enrolment, no maternal school education, low arm circumference, being enrolled at the Belem Health Centre, and dry season (Table 1).*
> (...)
> The cumulative mortality curves for all children and for boys and girls separately, are illustrated in Figures 2AC. The effect of not receiving OPV at birth on mortality up to 2 months of age (53 deaths) was 0.39 (0.121.29) among boys and 1.38 (0.543.57) among girls (p = 0.099). *However, the effect of not receiving OPV at birth was not limited to the first months of life, but appeared to continue throughout the first year of life.*
> ...

----------


## Firestarter

I finally found something positive to write about polio prevention...
Generally speaking you could prevent polio paralysis, by: getting enough vitamin B1 (thiamine), vitamin C, Calcium and cut the intake of sugar.
There is only information on this in “scientific” papers going back to the 1950s or even before. Why would the pharmaceutical industry stop the research into prevention of paralysis by other methods than vaccines that cause more harm than they do good?
It’s not sure however that what worked, also has beneficial effects with all of the pesticides used today, some even worse than DDT.


MCCORMICK (1938)
McCormick’s report from 1938 shows that vitamin B deficiency possibly increases the susceptibility for polio, and that Adrenalin, Cortin and Vitamin C destroy the polio virus. It is a pretty good literature review.
W. J. MCCORMICK – _POLIOMYELITIS: VITAMIN B DEFICIENCY A POSSIBLE FACTOR IN SUSCEPTIBILITY_ (1938): https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/art...00190-0052.pdf



> Zingher, in a report on over one thousand cases of poliomyelitis under 5 years of age, found over 80 per cent to be Schick-positive. Baginsky says: "I have been struck with the very extraordinary sensitivity of children suffering with such diseases of the central nervous system as poliomyelitis, spastic cerebrospinal paralysis, hemiplegia, etc. One is scarcely able to keep these children in the hospital wards free from infection with diphtheria." The situation in this respect at the present time may be somewhat altered owing to the general adoption of toxoid immunization.
> In a comparative study of poliomyelitis and diphtheria Jungeblut4 reports poliocidal substances occasionally demonstrable in the serum of monkeys actively immunized against diphtheria toxin. He and his associates also found that *contact in vitro with adrenalin, cortin and vitamin C is equally destructive for both the toxin of diphtheria and the virus of poliomyelitis*.
> (…)
> On the assumption of possible exogenous factors in susceptibility, based on nutritional imbalance, the recent work of Jungeblut and Toomey is of interest. The former, in experimental poliomyelitis in monkeys, has obtained a fair degree of protective effect from vitamin C when administered within a rather definite range of dosage. The latter has demonstrated increased susceptibility when vitamin D is withheld in conjunction with a diet otherwise rich in vitamins. But, strange to say, little or no work of a conclusive nature has been done in this respect with the anti-neuritic vitamin B. With the established anti-paralytic effect of vitamin B in beriberi it would seem that this pioneer in the vitamin field should offer the most hope of protective value in poliomyelitis.
> (…)
> *Based on the obvious assumption of a vitamin B deficiency, a radical change in the native dietary was instituted.* The sale of white flour and polished rice was forbidden in the native stores, whole-meal flour and brown rice being substituted, and the use of whole wheat bread was encouraged. Sweet potatoes were introduced, and the value of eggs and condensed milk was stressed. The sale of sugar was restricted to 1 lb. per adult per week. The use of the yeast-laden cocoanut-sap beverage was again permitted, and the sick babies were treated with an emulsion of the yeast in cod-liver oil. *As a result of these measures the infant death rate rapidly fell from 50 to 7 per cent*, at which level it has consistently remained.


 
JUNGEBLUT (1936 & 1939)
McCormick references an earlier paper by Jungeblut.
I have found 2 of his papers documenting research on the effects of vitamin C in monkeys infected with polio. The results appear to indicate that vitamin C has positive effects in fighting polio.

CLAUS W. JUNGEBLUT – _VITAMIN C THERAPY AND PROPHYLAXIS IN EXPERIMENTAL POLIOMYELITIS_ (1936): http://jem.rupress.org/content/jem/65/1/127.full.pdf



> The limited data which formed the basis of this preliminary report naturally precluded the drawing of any definite conclusions. They seemed to suggest, however, that vitamin C when administered in the proper dose may possess distinct therapeutic properties in experimental poliomyelitis.
> (…)
> 4. A summary of the results obtained in all three groups shows: (a) that among a total of 62 treated monkeys, 19 survived without paralysis and 43 succumbed to the disease, while of a total of 38 untreated controls, only 2 failed to develop paralysis and 36 succumbed to the disease; (b) that treatment with large doses of vitamin C was without any beneficial effect (all 10 monkeys which had received 700 to 100 rag. developing paralysis), that the administration of intermediate doses was followed by occasional survival without paralysis of the treated animal (3 monkeys surviving of a total of 19 which had received 50 to 10 rag.), and that nearly one-half of the animals which had received small doses escaped the disease (16 monkeys surviving of a total of 33 which had received 5 rag.).


In the 1939 report, Jungeblut describes a range of experiments with vitamin C and the polio virus, again in monkeys.
CLAUS W, JUNGEBLUT - _A FURTHER CONTRIBUTION TO VITAMIN C THERAPY IN EXPERIMENTAL POLIOMYELITIS_ (1939): https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/art...10/pdf/315.pdf



> Since the very beginning of this investigation it had been realized that the measure of therapeutic success attainable by vitamin C administration depended upon certain variables the operation of which was not clearly understood. Most important among these was the kind and dosage of vitamin C, optimal results being obtained only with optimal doses of natural vitamin C.
> (…)
> It will be seen from Table II that all of the monkeys receiving the vitamin C-virus mixtures remained free from paralytic symptoms while both control monkeys injected with the virus-distilled water mixtures developed complete paralysis on the 7th and 8th day, respectively. This experiment therefore confirms our previous observation that small amounts of vitamin C suffice to inactivate multiple paralytic doses of poliomyelitis virus in vitro.
> (…)
> Somewhat different results were obtained in the three series with a less drastic mode of infection. Not only was the disease produced by the droplet method of instillation much less severe than that induced by the pressure method, but the symptoms became progressively lighter from series to series in both groups of animals, treated and untreated. Undoubtedly, the droplet instillation created conditions under which only minute amounts of virus reached the olfactory area, allowing for a variable number of animals to develop typical paralysis of the extremities while the remainder showed either slight transitory involvement of the central nervous system or escaped paralysis entirely.
> TABLE IV Effect of Vitamin C Treatment in Monkeys Infected Intranasally
> 
> (…)
> The results recorded in this paper serve to affirm and extend our previous observations on the effect of crystalline vitamin C on poliomyelitis virus. They clearly show that small amounts of ascorbic acid, either natural or synthetic, are capable of inactivating in vivro multiple paralytic doses of two different strains of this virus. This virucidal action of vitamin C, however, is by no means limited to poliomyelitis virus.
> ...


Jungeblut found out that a therapy with vitamin C only works if it’s not too low or too high. Jungeblut also discovered that if the polio virus is given too abundantly, the vitamin C therapy doesn’t work. It’s obvious that in a “normal” situation somebody gets infected with only a limited amount of the polio virus.
Knowing this, the pharmaceutical industry can easily manipulate a “scientific” trial to “prove” that vitamin C is useless for a polio therapy…


KLENNER (1949 & 1951)
Fred R. Klenner was a doctor who experimented with vitamin C treatment for polio and other viral diseases, but unfortunately from a “scientific” point of view his work is worthless.
Here’s one of his papers from 1949, where he claims that vitamin C cured all of his polio patients in a couple of days: https://www.vitamincfoundation.org/w....com/polio.htm

Klenner’s paper from 1951 is better. The problem is that Klenner apparently developed a therapy for his patients, but without a control (placebo) group this is “scientifically” worthless: http://www.seanet.com/~alexs/ascorba...03-n4-p101.htm



> It is of more than academic interest to review the findings of McCormick in 50 confirmed cases of poliomyelitis in and around Toronto, Canada, during the epidemic of 1949. *This report is that children of families eating brown bread who came down with poliomyelitis did not develop paralysis; whereas in those families eating white bread many of the children having poliomyelitis did develop paralysis. The point here is that brown bread has 28 times more vitamin B1 than does white bread.* Obviously, then, the paralysis which complicates acute poliomyelitis appears to be due to a B1 avitaminosis. Vitamin C by removing edema fluid relieves from pressure these vessels that supply nutriment to the horn cells, thus allowing the normal complement of vitamin B1 to reach these cells.
> (…)
> After 96 hours the child was moving both legs. The flexion was slow and deliberate. She was discharged from the hospital at this time, vitamin C being continued by mouth — 1000 mg. every two hours with fruit juice for seven days. On the 11th day of treatment the child was walking about the house, but her gait was slow and her posture was poor, being bent forward. Vitamin C was discontinued and vitamin B1 started — 10 mg. before meals and bed hour. Carbonated drinks were encouraged for their sugar content and mild stimulating action. Nineteen days after starting treatment there was complete return of sensory and motor function which has persisted to this date.
> (…)
> Calcium, in vivo, duplicates the chemical behavior of vitamin C in many respects. Calcium gluconate and calcium lexulinate were used in conjunction with vitamin C therapy in a small series of pulmonary virus infections and in mild cases of influenza.


 
THE VITAMIN COVER-UP – JONAS SALK
Jonas Salk is known for creating the first polio vaccine; coincidentally it was the same Salk who was involved with the cover-up of the research of Claus Jungeblut.

On 18 September 1939, _Time_ magazine reported that Jungeblut, showed the correlation between vitamin C deficiency and polio.
Within 2 years after the discovery of vitamin C (a.k.a. ascorbic acid), Jungeblut showed that ascorbic acid could inactivate the polio virus.
In 1936-1937, there was a rapid succession of medical scientists, who showed that vitamin C inactivated a variety of viruses: Holden et al (herpes); Kligler and Bernkopf (vaccina virus); Lagenbusch and Enderling (hoof-and-mouth disease); Amato (rabies); Lominski (bacteriophage); and Lojkin and Martin (tobacco mosaic disease).
Thus, already in the 1930s it was known that vitamin C was potentially a wide-spectrum antiviral agent.
It was none other than Dr. Albert B. Sabin, who in 1939 published a paper that demonstrated that vitamin C had no value in combating polio viruses. His 1939 paper showed that vitamin C had no effect in preventing paralysis in rhesus monkeys infected with polio.
Klenner said that there was a simple reason for Sabin's well-reported failures: the dosage was far too low: http://orthomolecular.org/resources/omns/v09n16.shtml
(archived here: http://archive.is/QaN2C)


Maybe I will post about the effects of sugar on polio at another time…

----------


## Created4

Propaganda was used heavily to promote the National Foundation for Infantile Paralysis and the March of Dimes solution to the polio epidemics - a vaccine. 

This clip is just a small taste of how American citizens were blanketed with propaganda.

----------


## Ender

Have a relative who came down with polio BECAUSE of the polio vaccine.

----------


## Firestarter

I had read about the hypothesis that a low intake of sugar prevents polio, based on the story of Benjamin P. Sandler, who changed the diet in the town of Asheville and the surrounding places, which reduced the number of polio patients.
Sandler had a one-track mind and was focused solely on preventing a low sugar level in the blood. I don’t think that Sandler should be taken too seriously, but it certainly is an interesting story.

Here’s Sandler’s– _Diet Prevents Polio_(1951): http://www.whale.to/a/sandler_b.html
(PDF version: https://www.seleneriverpress.com/ima...TS%20POLIO.PDF)
One of my problems with this paper that the information is displayed very inefficiently, blowing it up to 50 pages...

On 4 August 1948, the Asheville Times, published an article claiming that a change in diet would prevent polio (at the time, because of all the propaganda, the US population was terrified of polio). An important part of the advised diet was a reduction in sugar (which ironically, according to Sandler, prevents a low sugar level in the blood).
Store sales of sugar, candy, ice cream, cakes, soft drinks, dropped sharply and remained at low level for the rest of the summer. One southern producer of ice cream shipped one million fewer gallons of ice cream than usual. The results were impressive, see how the rise in number of polio immediately stopped after the publication.


Until 4 August 1948, Asheville had 55 cases of polio (more than in 1946 in the same period). For the rest of the year (December 31) there were only 21 new cases, 76 cases for the entire season.
I’m not sure about the plotted estimates for 1948, but the number of polio cases was certainly lower than would have been estimated starting on 4 August, as the result of the change in diet.
Strangely missing are other years. For example 1947…
According to Sandler the success of the diet was even greater in 1949, with only 5 cases. He could have presented this information much better. And why no information on 1950?

This was the published diet advice on 4 August 1948:



> (1) Eliminate from the diet sugar and foods containing sugar, such as: soft drinks; fruit juices (except tomato juice); ice cream; cakes, pastries, pies; candies; canned and preserved fruits. (Saccharin may be substituted for sugar.)
> (2) Cut down the consumption of starchy foods, such as: bread, rolls, pancakes; potatoes; rice; corn; cereals and grits.
> (3) Substitute for such starch foods and starchy vegetables, the following: tomatoes, string beans, cucumbers, greens, lettuce, turnips, carrots, red beets, cabbage, onions and soybeans.
> (4) Do not eat fresh fruits or melons more than once a day, and then only in small quantities.
> (5) Eat more protective protein foods, such as: eggs, pork and beef products; fish (fresh or canned); poultry; milk, cream and cheese.


When I read this list, the change in diet isn’t limited to sugar…
Maybe this diet increased the intake of vitamin B1?
What’s also notable is the increase in “protein food”, meat, fish and animal products. We are told that we should reduce the intake of “animal” food and go vegetarian, but from the point of view of health this is probably not so good.

Because Sandler was obsessed with preventing a low blood sugar level he even advised to limit “fresh fruits”.
Sandler also advised against sports with a high intensity, as these cause a low sugar level.

Also interesting is the following quote from the paper, which indicates that there were more polio cases on farms, which contradicts that “polio” is caused by a virus. The farms are of course sprayed with pesticides…



> If isolation had any effect, it should have been manifest in the county, which is largely rural with widely separated homes. Many of the county cases came from farms. Lack of contact was thus no protection against the disease.

----------


## Zippyjuan

The rest of the US which did not go on the diet plan saw a similar change in polio numbers. 



India saw their cased drop from about 30,000 a year to practically zero in a short period of time.  Was that because the entire country was eating better?

----------


## Firestarter

You're not really insinuating that India is a great success of the polio eradication campaign, are you?




> India was declared free of the wild polio virus by the WHO in January 2011 however there has been a huge increase in cases of _NPAFP_.
> In 2004, 12,000 cases of _NPAFP_ were reported which increased to 25,000 in 2005, 40,000 in 2007, 61,000 in 2011, and 53,563 cases by 2012.
> Government surveillance data show that India has become the nation with the world’s highest rate of _NPAFP_ incidence. In the 13 months before December 2015, India has reported 53,563 cases of NPAFP at a national rate of 12 per 100,000 children: http://www.oye.news/news/health/indi...-dramatically/
>  (archived here: http://archive.is/NM0Tp)
> 
> 
> 
> The best source I’ve found on this black page in history are Neetu Vashisht and Jacob Puliyel of the Department of Pediatrics at St. Stephens Hospital in Delhi.
> 
> ...

----------


## angelatc

I try hard to stick to the facts but I'm going to make an exception.

You should be banned for trolling.  Polio isn't NPAFP.  Nobody  here has denied there's something odd going on in those provinces (but only those provinces).  But you ignore those statements and fill the forum with the same garbage over and over.

On other topics you have literally posted comments indicating you don't believe science to be true, even though all the evidence indicates it is.  You actually post articles, adding long commentary like "I know this says this, but I don't believe it. But I can't supply any evidence to prove otherwise."  That isn't discussion - that's propaganda at best.

You don't ever post anything political. These are political forums.  You simply do not belong here.  I suspect you're only here because other forums have already grown weary of your shenanigans.

----------


## Firestarter

You're the one trolling this forum with state propaganda over and over again.
This subforum is about "Health care".
In our Brave new world, science is about as dead as independent journalists...

I replied to Zippyjuan, who like you, appears to ignore the facts that were at first paralysis cases were labelled as polio, after the introduction of "vaccines", they were simply labelled as NPAFP, while the cases of paralysis skyrocketted (especially in the third world).

This looks like a political topics to me by the way: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?513623-Michael-Flynn-Inovo-and-Erdogan

----------


## Lamp



----------


## angelatc

> I replied to Zippyjuan, who like you, appears to ignore the facts that were at first paralysis cases were labelled as polio, after the introduction of "vaccines", they were simply labelled as NPAFP, while the cases of paralysis skyrocketted (especially in the third world).


That's just a flat out lie.

Acute flaccid paralysis is a symptom of polio, and is a symptom that health workers look for when looking for polio outbreaks.  But other viruses cause it as well.

Also like I said above - there are two provinces in India where NPAFP did indeed skyrocket after receiving a specific type of polio vaccine.  But because that does not happen globally, nobody knows why that happened there.  But you'll no doubt ignore that again as well.

This is precisely why I am accusing you of trolling.  All of this has been addressed previously but you ignore it  and then post it again later.

----------


## Natural Citizen

How the heck did 'Lamp' get full green bars already? Who's repping that troll like that?

Prepare for my .50 neg, 'Lamp'. And in succession. Ducking won't work, you'll still catch a bunch of .22 negs even if you duck.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Yeah, angela is right about that. It's a symptom of polio.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> That's just a flat out lie.
> 
> Acute flaccid paralysis is a symptom of polio, and is a symptom that health workers look for when looking for polio outbreaks.  But other viruses cause it as well.
> 
> Also like I said above - there are two provinces in India where NPAFP did indeed skyrocket after receiving a specific type of polio vaccine.  But because that does not happen globally, nobody knows why that happened there.  But you'll no doubt ignore that again as well.
> 
> This is precisely why I am accusing you of trolling.  All of this has been addressed previously but you ignore it  and then post it again later.


There are many causes.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flaccid_paralysis




> This abnormal condition *may be caused by disease or by trauma* affecting the nerves associated with the involved muscles. For example, if the somatic nerves to a skeletal muscle are severed, then the muscle will exhibit flaccid paralysis. When muscles enter this state, they become limp and cannot contract. This condition can become fatal if it affects the respiratory muscles, posing the threat of suffocation.[2]





> AFP is also associated with a number of other pathogenic agents including enteroviruses, echoviruses, West Nile virus, and adenoviruses, among others.


Botulism can also cause it.

----------


## Firestarter

> Originally Posted by Firestarter
> 
> I replied to Zippyjuan, who like you, appears to ignore the facts that  were at first paralysis cases were labelled as polio, after the  introduction of "vaccines", they were simply labelled as NPAFP, while  the cases of paralysis skyrocketted (especially in the third world).
> 
> 
> That's just a flat out lie.
> 
> Acute flaccid paralysis is a symptom of polio, and is a symptom that health workers look for when looking for polio outbreaks.  But other viruses cause it as well.


You're the one lying and attacking any forum member _ad hominem_ that doesn't agree with the state propaganda.
I haven't even claimed that polio never causes paralysis, but that is surely possible based on the evidence I've seen.

You keep on attacking me with your troll posts, without any evidence at all.
And Zippyjuan claimed that India is a great success for the polio vaccines, while the rate of paralysis has skyrocketed, which I replied to with information that's already in this thread.

You and Zippyjuan just keep on ignoring the fact that after the introduction of polio vaccines, the definition for the polio diagnosis was simply changed, which doesn't mean that the polio cases actually went down after the introcution of the polio vaccines, see the following quote:



> 11. In 1956 the AMA (The American Medical Association) instructed each licensed medical doctor that they could no longer classify polio as polio, or their license to practice would be terminated. Any paralysis was now to be diagnosed as AFP (acute flaccid paralysis) MS, MD, Bell's Palsy, cerebral palsy, ALS (Lou Gehrig's Disease), Guillian-Barre etc etc.

----------


## donnay

> *BOMBSHELL: United Nations admits latest outbreak of polio in Syria was caused by polio vaccines*
> 
> In war-torn Syria, there’s little doubt that the conflict has taken a toll on health. Now, the United Nations Children’s Fund (UNICEF) reports that their attempt at using vaccines to “protect” children against polio has backfire — infecting more children with the devastating disease rather than saving them.
> 
> Vaccines make children sick, you don’t say?
> 
> As World Health Organization representative Elizabeth Hoff reports,  “As of 18 August 2017, 33 children under the age of five have been paralyzed. The detection of the circulating vaccine derived polio virus type 2 (cVDPV2) cases demonstrates that disease surveillance systems are functional in Syria. Our priority now is to achieve the highest possible polio immunization coverage to stop the circulation of virus.”
> 
> Thirty-three children paralyzed by the vaccine that was supposed to protect them — and the UN’s response is to just keep doling out more vaccines? Sadly, that’s par for the course. Obviously, bad medicine is never the problem — there’s just not enough bad medicine, that’s all.
> ...


https://www.vaccines.news/2017-08-30...-vaccines.html

----------


## angelatc

> You have 7 negative (red) reputation bars in the your profile.  Count 'em.  SEVEN!  Why would anybody listen to you?  People here are either well aware of what Ron Paul says or can easily find it.  Your contrarian nonsense is a detriment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + rep


You have a bit of Zippy derangement syndrome here, my  friend.

Ron Paul is indeed inconsistent on the issue.  He stands where I do - on the side of science and freedom.  He says vaccine mandates are dangerous, not that vaccines are dangerous.   




> If I were still a practicing ob-gyn and one of my patients said she was not going to vaccinate her child, I might try to persuade her to change her mind. But, if I were unsuccessful, I would respect her decision. I certainly would not lobby the government to pass a law mandating that children be vaccinated even if the children’s parents object. Sadly, the recent panic over the outbreak of measles has led many Americans, including some self-styled libertarians, to call for giving government new powers to force all children to be vaccinated.

----------


## angelatc

> I haven't even claimed that polio never causes paralysis, but that is surely possible based on the evidence I've seen.
> 
> :


You claimed that the only reason that polio cases dropped is because they renamed poio NPAFP.  That is a lie. Then you said the rate of paralysis skyrocketed across India as the polio vaccine was introduced.  We pointed out that was also incorrect based even on the data you presented.


 The first time you said those things we told you you were wrong and showed you why.  Now that you continue to say them is evidence that you're just a liar and/or a troll.

The only reason you see no evidence because you're not actually a researcher.  Duh.

As for Donnay's quote, she didn't research her source.  She just quoted someone who is wrong.  Par for the course. 
All you have to do is look around.  You don't know anybody with polio.  You don't live in fear of catching in.  Nobody in your family is in an iron lung.  70 years ago at least one of those statements would be untrue in America.  15 years ago it would still be true in India.

----------


## Firestarter

The nonsense by Angelatc just keeps on coming



> Mark my words-  these freaking people are as politically toxic as the white  supremacists in the real world.


Now why does Angelatc keeps on posting trolling posts in the health section of this forum?!?



> You don't ever post anything political. These are political forums.  You simply do not belong here.  I suspect you're only here because other forums have already grown weary of your shenanigans.






> You claimed that the only reason that polio  cases dropped is because they renamed poio NPAFP.  That is a lie.


That is not a lie, I'll repeat the relevant quote again...



> 11. In 1956 the AMA (The American Medical  Association) instructed each licensed medical doctor that they could no  longer classify polio as polio, or their license to practice would be  terminated. Any paralysis was now to be diagnosed as AFP (acute flaccid  paralysis) MS, MD, Bell's Palsy, cerebral palsy, ALS (Lou Gehrig's  Disease), Guillian-Barre etc etc.


 



> He stands where I do - on the side of science and freedom.


Nope, you stand on the side of state propaganda and censorship...

----------


## angelatc

> That is not a lie, I'll repeat the relevant quote again...
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				11. In 1956 the AMA (The American Medical Association) instructed each licensed medical doctor that they could no longer classify polio as polio, or their license to practice would be terminated. Any paralysis was now to be diagnosed as AFP (acute flaccid paralysis) MS, MD, Bell's Palsy, cerebral palsy, ALS (Lou Gehrig's Disease), Guillian-Barre etc etc
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


I quoted Ron Paul.  So Ron Paul is a  liar, spreading dangerous state propaganda?  This is why you should be banned for trolling.  You can insult me all you want but *how dare you insult Ron Paul.*

----------


## donnay



----------


## Firestarter

Here's the quote I replied to:



> You claimed that the only reason that polio  cases dropped is because they renamed poio NPAFP.  That is a lie.


I wasn't talking about Ron Paul, obviously, but about Angelatc...

If I understand correctly, Paul's position is that vaccines are probably beneficial for the health, but they shouldn't be mandatory.
My position is that polio vaccines do not prevent polio and cause adeverse reactions. So I don't agree with Ron Paul on polio vaccines.

----------


## angelatc

> 


Thanks for being you! Ignoring facts, refusing to engage in any meaningful discussion and even posting a picture that someone else created.

Like it or not, Ron Paul is a man of science.

----------


## donnay

> Here's the quote I replied to:
> 
> 
> I wasn't talking about Ron Paul, obviously, but about Angelatc...
> 
> If I understand correctly, Paul's position is that vaccines are probably beneficial for the health, but they shouldn't be mandatory.
> My position is that polio vaccines do not prevent polio and cause adeverse reactions. So I don't agree with Ron Paul on polio vaccines.


Firestarter, this was from a _science_ blog back when Dr. Ron Paul was running for President to give you a little perspective. A good amount of the _science_ blogs were pretty against Ron Paul's candidacy.  Angela frequents these blogs, so you have to take that into consideration how deep the hypocrisy runs.




> Not surprisingly, Dr. Paul opposes mandatory vaccinations, as well. I wonder if he’s a member of the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons, publisher of that repository of crank medical “science” and right-wing political posturing, that cornucopia of antivaccination pseudoscience and downright vileness, anti-immigrant screeds, dubious studies claiming to link abortion with breast cancer that we’ve all come to know and ridicule, the Journal of American Physicians and Surgeons. It sounds as though he would fit right in. Wait a minute! He is and does! In any case, if you think the FDA can’t adequately protect the public from dangerous drugs now, you ain’t seen nothin’ yet if by some unpleasant quirk of fate Ron Paul wins the Presidency and enacts policies consistent with some of the things he’s said about the FDA, such as, “I don’t think we’d all die of unsafe food if we didn’t have the FDA. Someone else would do it.”
> 
> In some ways, it’s easy to see why Ron Paul attracts strong support from certain significant segments of the American electorate. His opposition to the war in Iraq is perhaps the premier reason, as it resonates with both the left and the right. Some of his libertarian views appeal to conservatives and liberals, as do what are viewed as his anti-“New World Order” foreign policy proposals and attacks on the encroachment of the post-9/11 security state, the latter of which, I must admit, appeals to me. The problem is that there’s just too much other baggage associated with his positions on theses issues, and that baggage is full of cranks. For one thing, Paul’s religion sets the limits of his libertarianism, leading him to support much of the Christian right agenda. For another thing, Paul courts the support of the most reactionary wing of the libertarian movement. Meanwhile he accepts neo-Nazi money and makes lame excuses for doing so; published racist tracts back in the 1990s; made a nutcase like Lew Rockwell his Chief of Staff; not only supports, but actively promotes quackery-friendly legislation designed to neutralize the FTC and FDA; and doesn’t accept evolution. This confluence of crankery makes it very hard for me to find any way to conclude that Paul’s opposition to the war and the abuses of federal power resulting from it can possibly overcome such powerful negatives. It’s even harder for me not to come to the conclusion that he is, on many issues, a crank par excellence, which is, of course, almost certainly why he exhibits such powerful crank magnetism. Electing Ron Paul would be electing a major crank to the Presidency and hoping that only the sane parts of his agenda are enacted into law and policy.

----------


## angelatc

> Here's the quote I replied to:
> 
> 
> I wasn't talking about Ron Paul, obviously, but about Angelatc...


AngelaTC was quoting Ron Paul.


> If I understand correctly, Paul's position is that vaccines are probably beneficial for the health, but they shouldn't be mandatory.
> .


You said that saying vaccines work is spreading state propaganda.    Ron Paul says vaccines work.  Therefore, Ron Paul is part of some conspiracy spreading state propaganda.

----------


## angelatc

> Firestarter, this was from a _science_ blog back when Dr. Ron Paul was running for President to give you a little perspective. A good amount of the _science_ blogs were pretty against Ron Paul's candidacy.  Angela frequents these blogs, so you have to take that into consideration how deep the hypocrisy runs.


Moving the goalposts, genetic fallacy, slippery slope....

Trolling.

Anything to divert attention away from the fact that your position doesn't stand up to scrutiny, and that Ron Paul thinks you're wrong.

----------


## donnay

> Moving the goalposts, genetic fallacy, slippery slope....
> 
> Trolling.
> 
> Anything to divert attention away from the fact that your position doesn't stand up to scrutiny, and that Ron Paul thinks you're wrong.



The goal posts have been moved by the medical mafia, not I.    The information has been shown to you over and over and all you do is ignore it.  Which is not surprising at all.

Transparency in the medical community is not forthcoming, but yours is.

----------


## Tod

> 


Hmmm, I cannot see any apparent effect of the vaccine on that graph.  It plainly shows polio in dramatic decline before the vaccine was invented, however.

----------


## angelatc

> Hmmm, I cannot see any apparent effect of the vaccine on that graph.  It plainly shows polio in dramatic decline before the vaccine was invented, however.


Then you should open your eyes. It clearly shows that the disease waned and ebbed (we call them outbreaks) until the vaccine was introduced.  This trend has been repeated in every single population where the vaccine was ntroduced.

----------


## Firestarter

> AngelaTC was quoting Ron Paul.                                                         
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Firestarter
> 
> If I understand correctly, Paul's position is that vaccines are probably  beneficial for the health, but they shouldn't be mandatory.
> ...


No - I said that Angelatc is spreading state propaganda, and in this thread I replied to your quotes (instead of any quote by Ron Paul). I'm really no expert at the viewpoints of Ron Paul, but if I understand correctly, you agree with my description of his stance on vaccines...
I really hope this helps!


I have found another interesting book on vaccines, published in 1957, so relatively short after the Salk vaccination campaign of 1955; Eleanor McBean  - _The Poisoned Needle_ (1957): http://www.whale.to/a/mcbean.html
The book isnt only about polio vaccines, but also tries to explain how the pharmaceutical industry functions as a whole. My main problem with the book is that McBean is too sure of herself, while I disagree with some of ideas on some of the other topics in the book, in particular I disagree with fasting for a health treatment and the section on cancer,  I agree with the section on polio
In this context I will limit myself to the part of the book about polio (vaccines)  _CHAPTER X: THE HIDDEN DANGERS IN POLIO VACCINE_.
In the Addendum some additional papers on polio are presented, but I dont think they add much to whats already in the book.

*Polio virus doesnt cause polio*
During one of the US most widespread polio epidemics in 1949, TIME Magazine commented:



> when and where people catch polio remains a mystery


In an elaborate study by the _New York State Health Department_ it was established, that other victims don´t contract polio by contact with polio patients. The _United States Public Health Service (USPHS)_ concluded that polio isnt contagious.
Also experiments on lab animals and humans (mostly prisoners and orphans in institutions) confirmed that polio isnt contagious.
In an article in the _Journal of Pediatrics_ in 1941, John Toomey wrote that:



> no animal gets the disease from another no matter how intimately exposed.


Ralph Scobey concluded in 1950 that, it has never been proven that: (1) the polio virus can cause the disease in humans; (2) polio can be caused by cyanide poisoning.
Formaldehyde in milk has been reported as a cause of polio. The Salk vaccine also contains formaldehyde_._
Doctors were able to cause polio with serum (protein poisons), but they were not able to cure or control it. 

Some of the most common causes of paralysis are:
_1Carbohydrates_: Sugar products and denatured products like white flour, alcoholics, etc.
_2Cola__:_ beverages with drugs and sugar.
_3Poison sprays__:_ on food, poison preservatives in food, etc.
_4Operations_: especially removal of tonsils.
_5Fatigue__:_  all practices that deplete the vital energy.
_6Negative emotions__:_ that generate internal poisons.
_7Interference__:_ of any kind that impedes circulation or normal functioning.


*Vaccine induced paralysis*
In May 1926, the _New York State Journal of Medicine_ reported post-vaccinal encephalitis in several other countries:



> Quite recently isolated cases of cerebral symptoms, suggesting _encephalitis,_ following vaccination have been reported from Holland, Czechoslovakia, and Germany and from Switzerland there have been reported two cases of serious _meningitis_.


In August 1928, the League of Nations reported about 139 cases and 41 deaths caused by vaccines, which resulted in Holland stopping compulsory vaccination in 1928-1929:



> The total number of vaccinations in Holland in the first half of 1928 was less than one-third of those for the first half of 1927 and the deaths from _encephalitis_ were reduced to less than one-third.


In 1933, in St. Louis after a typhoid vaccination campaign there was an outbreak of encephalitis (which causes paralysis) in which over 100 died. It was reported that the disease developed about 10 days after vaccination and vaccinia was indicated in the brain upon post-mortem.

In 1946, in Los Angeles, after the largest smallpox vaccination campaign in the history of the city, an epidemic of polio broke out within 2 weeks after the injections and by the end of the summer there were 26 deaths and 1,900 reported cases.

In July 1950, the _British Medical Journal_ reported 112 cases of paralysis following vaccination that were admitted to the Park Hospital.

In London during 1947-1949 following an intensive immunisation campaign, 14 were paralyzed in the same limb where they had received one or more vaccinations in the previous 2 months.
The interval between the last injection and the onset of paralysis in the majority of cases was between 9 and 14 days. The paralysis followed combined pertussis (whooping cough) and diphtheria prophylactic in 9 cases, diphtheria prophylactic alone in 4, and pertussis vaccine alone in 1 case.


*Polio vaccine hazardous*
Leonard A. Scheele, head of USPHS, before the Atlantic City Convention of the American Association in 1955 admitted:



> Salk vaccine is hard to make and no batch can ever be proved safe before it is given to children.


Although he knew that the Salk polio vaccines isnt _safe_, Scheele announced the intention to inoculate 57 million Americans before August 1955.

Shortly after the Salk vaccination program was swung into action, on 23 June 1955 the _American Public Health Service__ a_nnounced that there had been:



> 168 confirmed cases of poliomyelitis among the vaccinated, with six deathsHow many vaccinated children will eventually be reported as developing the disease is as yet unknown.
> The interval between inoculation and the first sign of paralysis ranged from 5 to 20 days and in a large proportion of cases it started in the limb on which the injection had been given. Another feature of the tragedy was that the numbers developing polio were far greater than would have been expected had no inoculations been given.


Leonard Scheele admitted in private:



> It seems likely, though not immediately provable, that those deaths were significantly associated with this (Salk) vaccination.


And then (publicly) on the radio said:



> I have complete confidence in Salk vaccine. I urge doctors to continue inoculations.


The Cutter laboratory was used for a "scape goat" until the many disasters with the polio vaccine from other laboratories could no longer be concealed. Then the Cutter laboratory was rehabilitated and could continue to produce polio vaccines.
Then the deaths from the polio vaccine werent reported anymore. See the following excerpt from a letter published in _Defender Magazine_:



> I am informed by someone who works in a newspaper office that much of the bad news concerning the results of the _Salk Program_ is being censored and deleted out of the news to keep people complacent and acquiescent.


According to Dr. Ritchie Russell of the Department of Neurology, Radcliffe Infirmary Oxford in May 1955:



> When poliomyelitis is precipitated by inoculation the natural defences of the nervous system seem to be ineffective, and nearly all such illnesses develop into a paralytic form of the disease affecting especially the limb used for the injection.


The article "_Better Polio Vaccine in Sight_" in the _U.S. News and World Report_ (May 1955) shows that the Salk vaccine had no proven efficacy at all, but was introduced to the gullible public anyway:



> Salk vaccine, admittedly, offers only limited protection, though its developer believes it can be improved over the 60 to 90 per cent effectiveness shown by the trials last summer.


The vaccine that was administered to the population wasnt even the same as what was tested.


According to the state propaganda the polio virus in only 1 in 200 cases causes paralysis, while more than 95% doesnt suffer any injuries from the polio virus (you could call that more than 95% natural protection).
There was a big trial on polio vaccines in 1954/1955, led by Thomas Francis. Unfortunately I havent found a good review or report on this study. If I understand correctly, this found 65% less polio cases in the vaccinated group compared to the placebo group.
Ive read that since 1955, the polio vaccine became less potent which means that the protection is even less than 60%...

----------


## Created4

> Ron Paul says vaccines work.  Therefore, Ron Paul is part of some conspiracy spreading state propaganda.


There seems to be a lot of misinformation here by you and Zippy on what Ron Paul actually believes regarding vaccines. This was posted in this thread previously:




> Former Rep. Ron Paul said during his presidential run that "people have had some very, very serious reactions" from vaccines, and Paul is a member of a physicians' group that espouses the belief that vaccines can cause autism.


Source: CNN

Statement on Medical Malpractice Legislation
September 26, 2002    2002 Ron Paul




> Mr. Speaker, HR 4600 also punishes victims of government mandates by limiting the ability of those who have suffered adverse reactions from vaccines to collect damages. Many of those affected by these provisions are children forced by federal mandates to receive vaccines. Oftentimes, parents reluctantly submit to these mandates in order to ensure their children can attend public school. HR 4600 rubs salt in the wounds of those parents whose children may have been harmed by government policies *forcing children to receive unsafe vaccines*.


Source: Congressional Record

----------


## Firestarter

In this post I bring 3 scientific looking reports that show that vaccines cause harm (including paralysis).
I’ve added a fourth report, not about polio, that shows that vaccines cause more autism for black children than for whites...

The first is only a short abstract, unfortunately I couldn’t find the full paper freely viewable on the internet. This shows that of 182 polio cases in London younger than 5 years, 30 (16.5%) had been vaccinated with diphtheria or whooping cough in the previous 4 weeks.
1) *D.H. Geffen – The Incidence of Paralysis occurring in London Children within Four Weeks after Immunisation (1950): http://archive.fo/IB5ss*


2) *P.M. Strebel et al–Intramuscular injections within 30 days of immunization with oral poliovirus vaccine—a risk factor for vaccine-associated paralytic poliomyelitis (1995): http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056...4#t=articleTop*

It was found out that paralysis incidence in Romania was 5 to 17 times higher than in 12 other countries. The first explanation for this high rate of vaccine-associated disease was the Oral Polio Vaccine (OPV). At first the OPV was manufactured in Romania, but after the OPV was imported from a Western European manufacturer, the polio rates remained similarly high.
During the next two years, 23 cases of vaccine-associated paralytic poliomyelitis were confirmed in Romania — a rate of 1 case per 196,000 doses of OPV distributed.

In looking for another explanation it was found that the Romanian children with vaccine-associated poliomyelitis had frequently received (other) injections during the month before the onset of paralysis.
Children who had received OPV from January 1988 to December 1992, had onset of paralysis 4 to 30 days after being vaccinated. Children who acquired the disease by contact with vaccine recipients had onset of paralysis within 60 days of the start of a mass OPV-vaccination campaign in their area of residence.




> Twenty-seven of 31 case children (87 percent) received one or more intramuscular injections within 30 days before the paralysis began, as compared with 77 of 151 controls (51 percent) (matched odds ratio, 31.2; 95 percent confidence interval, 4.0 to 244.2).
> A total of 454 intramuscular injections were given to 27 children in whom paralytic poliomyelitis subsequently developed (mean, 16.8 injections per child), as compared with a total of 212 injections received by the 77 exposed controls (mean, 2.8 injections). Of the 454 injections given to case children, 256 (56 percent) were of penicillin G, 177 (39 percent) were of other antibiotics (kanamycin, ampicillin, or gentamicin), 16 (4 percent) were of DTP vaccine, and 5 (1 percent) were of vitamin D.


This shows that (other) intramuscular injections caused paralysis in Romania. Most paralysis cases occurred 0-7 days and 15-21 days after the injections.
For some of the children that were paralysed, the injections may have been for a (minor) biphasic illness, which could have played a role in the unset of paralysis. Because 21 children without a preceding illness got paralysed, it’s evident that there is a significant association between intramuscular injections and the risk of paralysis.


The following paper, presents information on 2 polio epidemics in Des Moines and Kansas City
3) *T. Chin - The changing pattern of poliomyelitis observed in two urban epidemics (1959): https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/art...00103-0007.pdf*
What’s interesting in this study, besides that it shows that polio vaccines offer no protection, is that the polio vaccines made the difference between upper and lower class larger. The effect is especially large for the blacks (in 1959, “negro” wasn’t considered politically incorrect...).

In 1952 and 1954, the rate for “poliomyelitis” cases among African Americans in Des Moines was 30.3 and 30.9 (much lower than among whites). In 1959, after polio vaccination, the rate was 320.4 (a rise of 937% in only 5 years and much higher than among whites).
In 1952 and 1954, the rate for “poliomyelitis” cases among African Americans in Kansas City was 1.8 and 33.9 (much lower than among whites, why did it rise 1783% in only 2 years?). In 1959, after polio vaccination, the rate was 123.5 (a rise of 264% in only 5 years and much higher than among whites).


Table 6 from the report shows that it was claimed that paralysis is lower for the vaccinated population and the vaccine is more effective for the upper class…



The simplest explanation for these results; is that the upper classes get other vaccines (with less poison) than the lower classes. Without further information, it’s impossible to know for sure.
There are other explanations possible, like for example malnutrition…
Even the state media won’t claim that vaccines are racist. I have found another study that focuses on autism caused by vaccines, which again shows that black people suffer more from vaccines than whites.


In August 2014, CDC senior vaccine safety scientist, William Thompson, blew the whistle on a study, which showed that black boys got autistic because of the MMR vaccine, a 250% increase in autism diagnoses for black boys.
A high CDC official, Frank DeStefano, ordered Thompson and his team to destroy that data in a large garbage can and omit the damning findings from the published study. That (censored) study forms the cornerstone of the CDC's orthodoxy that vaccines don't cause autism

Staff level scientists,



> are intimidated and pressed to do things they know are not right," and that, "Senior management officials at CDC are clearly aware and even condone these behaviors.
> (…)
> questionable and unethical practices, occurring at all levels and in all of our respective units, threaten to undermine our credibility and reputation as a trusted leader in public health.


https://www.ecowatch.com/cdc-corrupt...096438139.html
(archived here: http://archive.li/Ksydy)

Brian S. Hooker wrote the report of the (real) findings after getting raw data on the study. This report for some reason was retracted (but is still on the internet)…
4) *Brian S. Hooker – Measles-mumps-rubella vaccination timing and autism among young African american boys: a reanalysis of CDC data (2014): https://translationalneurodegenerati...2047-9158-3-16*
(archived here: http://archive.fo/Z7F4B)




> When comparing cases and controls receiving their first MMR vaccine before and after 36 months of age, there was a statistically significant increase in autism cases specifically among African American males who received the first MMR prior to 36 months of age.
> (…)
> The relationship between the MMR vaccine and autism was first hypothesized by Wakefield et al. [7] in 1999 after the observation of a regressive phenotype of autism that appeared in general after the administration of the first MMR vaccine. Although several studies have affirmed such a relationship between the MMR vaccine and neurodevelopmental disorders including autism [8, 9], many other studies purport no statistical relationship between the MMR vaccine and autism incidence.
> (…)
> Within this study, the age at the first MMR vaccine was assessed as a factor in the incidence of autism. Using conditional logistic regression, with first MMR age as the independent variable and autism incidence as the dependent variable, the study authors assessed relative risk for obtaining an autism diagnosis for those children receiving the first MMR vaccine before and after 18 months, 24 months and 36 months of age. Destefano et al. [14] found a statistically significant relative risk of 1.49 (95% confidence interval [CI]: 1.04 – 2.14) at the 36 month cut-off (i.e., in a comparison of children receiving the MMR before versus after 36 months). Rather than concluding that the first MMR vaccine could be playing a causal role in autism in these children, the study authors instead attributed the increased risk to greater numbers of autistic children receiving timely vaccinations in order to participate in State of Georgia special education services.
> (…)
> When looking specifically at African American children (Table 2), the relationship between MMR timing and autism incidence became more profound (RR = 2.30, 95% CI: 1.25-4.22, p = 0.0060) at 36 months of age. Again, this result was exclusively found in boys who showed statistically significant effects at both 24 months (RR = 1.73, 95% CI: 1.09-2.77, p = 0.0200) and 36 months (RR = 3.36, 95% CI: 1.50-7.51, p = 0.0019) of age. This effect again was not seen in females.
> 
> (…)
> ...

----------


## Zippyjuan

That study which found a potential link between black males and autism and the MMR vaccine was flawed which is why the data was removed.   The survey asked if the boys had autism and if they had received the MMR vaccine.  
A notable amount said yes.  The problem was that they had autism BEFORE they were vaccinated.  The boys were enrolled in a special school for autistic children and were vaccinated as a condition of enrollment- after they had been diagnosed as being autistic.  That means it is impossible that the vaccine caused their autism since they already had it. Once that group was removed from the study data base, they found no link between the vaccine and autism.

----------


## Firestarter

> The problem was that they had autism BEFORE they were vaccinated.  The boys were enrolled in a special school for autistic children and were vaccinated as a condition of enrollment- after they had been diagnosed as being autistic.  That means it is impossible that the vaccine caused their autism since they already had it. Once that group was removed from the study data base, they found no link between the vaccine and autism.


Do you have a source for these claims?!?

I have read that the study was retracted over concerns of “competing interests”: https://translationalneurodegenerati...2047-9158-3-22



> The Editor and Publisher regretfully retract the article [1] as there were undeclared competing interests on the part of the author which compromised the peer review process.

----------


## Firestarter

> Do you have a source for these claims?!?


That’s what I already thought, more big lies by big pharma supporters...





> In 1958, incidence rates of over 400 per 100,000 per month were found in Detroit with the polio vaccines, which was swept under the carpet.


 I’ve found information on the “polio epidemic” in Detroit of 1958.
This was Detroit's worst outbreak of paralytic poliomyelitis since 1952, with 346 reported paralytic cases in the city, nearly 10% of which occurred in infants under 1 year of age.
The results are very similar to the Des Moines and Kansas City “polio epidemics” of 1959.

MOLNER and AGATE – _Final Report of Poliomyelitis Epidemic in Detroit and Wayne County, 1958_ (1960): https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/art...00119-0058.pdf

The results show that before polio vaccines were introduced, the “non-white” population suffered much less from paralysis, but after the introduction of polio vaccines in 1955, in the 1958 “polio epidemic”, the nonwhites suffered much more paralysis (see Table 4).
What’s also interesting is that the amount of paralysis was much higher in the central area of Detroit (both for whites and nonwhites).

The writers of this scientific looking report blatantly manipulated the data to reach the conclusion that this epidemic was caused because the “nonwhites” were under vaccinated.
I’ll start with an excerpt to show that the writers of this report have blatantly manipulated the data: 


> *The peak of poliomyelitis cases occurred during an intensive Salk vaccine inoculation drive which was instituted in mid-August following several weeks of sustained high incidence of poliomyelitis cases to raise the antipoliomyelitis immune state in the general population and thus possibly to abort the epidemic. Thus, many persons received poliomyelitis vaccine inoculations at time of onset of poliomyelitis or after onset. Since the inoculations were received too late to affect resistance to infection, these inoculations were considered, for analytic purposes, as not having been received.* Statistical tests indicated that inoculations received at time of or following onset of poliomyelitis did not prevent or cause infection or paralysis, nor did these inoculations modify or enhance the extent of residual paralysis among paralytic cases.
> 
> For the most part, these inoculations have been verified by a check of health department clinic records and by confirmation by private physicians who gave inoculations to patients. In less than 10 percent of the cases were statements by parents or guardians the sole verification accepted.


 The first part shows that they simply ignored the possibility that vaccines couldn’t prevent polio...
The last paragraph shows that at least 10% of the information on whether the patient had been vaccinated was unreliable. This makes the whole report unreliable.
Unfortunately I haven’t been able to find a better report...





> This paper presents the final report of the 1958 poliomyelitis experience in Detroit and Wayne County. The toll of the 1958 poliomyelitis outbreak was similar to that of prevaccine days: 874 cases of poliomyelitis, 462 nonparalytic and 412 paralytic, were reported in population of 2,842,000 (fig.1, table 1). There were 25 deaths (table 2); 177 cases were initially diagnosed as paralytic but on followup were found to have neither residual paralysis nor minor sequelae of poliomyelitis. Those significantly or severely disabled numbered 224; information was not available on 11.
> (...)
> *This was the 13th year of high poliomyelitis incidence for Detroit, and almost its worst - exceeded only by the 1952 incidence, when 748 cases were reported with 41 deaths (table 4). 
> Wayne County had 344 cases in 1952, of which 152 were paralytic; in 1958 there were 225 
> cases, 66 of them paralytic.*
> 
> The occurrence of poliomyelitis in epidemic proportions in the nonwhite population of Detroit in 1958 followed the trend of Chicago's experience in 1956 (#). Of the 346 paralytic cases in Detroit, 271 occurred in the nonwhite population (table 1). *The specific rate for the Nonwhite population was estimated at 57 per 100,000 compared with 5.2 per 100,000 for the white population. Thus, the rate for nonwhites appears to have been more than 10 times the rate for whites. This apparent increase in the proportion of paralytic cases among nonwhites has appeared since the advent of a preventive vaccine*.
> (...)
> 
> ...


 
If you’ve investigated vaccines than you must have heard about the “herd immunity” myth.
I could argue that based on these results the vaccinated “whites” cause paralysis in the “nonwhites”. Such a claim is less preposterous than the “herd immunity” myth...

----------


## Lamp

> That's because Dr. Ron Paul hasn't had the time to look into it, but I am positive if he did he would agree with Dr. Humphries.
> 
> One thing they agree with is-- Government is NEVER the answer to health freedom.


Even though he's already a doctor and has been in the profession even before most of the user on this forum were even born?

----------


## donnay

> Even though he's already a doctor and has been in the profession even before most of the user on this forum were even born?


Just because you have a certificate that states you are a doctor, doesn't mean you are up-to-date with *all* the medical information.  It behooves them to do some research and not just take what a pHARMa representative tells you or Big pHARMa's propagandist push. 

In medicine one size does not always fit all.

----------


## Firestarter

> Originally Posted by donnay
> 
> That's because Dr. Ron Paul hasn't had the time to look into it, but I am positive if he did he would agree with Dr. Humphries.
> One thing they agree with is-- Government is NEVER the answer to health freedom.
> 
> 
> Even though he's already a doctor and has been in the profession even before most of the user on this forum were even born?


Arguably medical "doctors" are even more brainwashed than the average Joe.
It's big pharma that controls the curriculum for the medical "studies".

As a result most doctors are firm believers in the "medicines" that big pharma develop.
Besides that: doctors are financially stimulated to prescribe the "medicines" that make the most profit for the pharmaceutical industry.

----------


## Firestarter

> Labelling paralysis first as polio and then  after introduction of the vaccine  as _Acute Flaccid Paralysis_. The following graph shows that the number of paralysis cases hasnt only risen in India, as a result of the massive polio vaccination campaign, but also in the rest of the world, from something like 17,000 in 1996, to 100,000 in 2010. Thanks to the World Health Organisation, UNICEF and the Gates Foundation.


 For some reason the graph was deleted (here it is again)

----------


## Firestarter

Of 340 cases of reported poliomyelitis investigated from Melbourne, Australia, 31 had received an injection of diphtheria toxoid or pertussis vaccine, within three months of the onset of the paralysis.
The paralysis was significantly more frequent in the limbs in which they were vaccinated.

In the 17 of them younger than 3 years that had been vaccinated in the preceding 35 days, the severity of the paralysis was greater in the last inoculated limbs than in a comparable group of children not recently vaccinated.

The site of paralysis frequently coincided with the site of injection at given intervals.
Table IV shows that, of the children who had been vaccinated in the month preceding the paralysis, 81% had paralysis in the limb of injection. This proportion is much higher than for children whose last injection was 1 to 6 months before  that involved the limb of injection in 25%, and when it was longer than 6 months before 15 %.


Table V shows for the 7 older children with paralysis a similar significant difference.
Four of these children (57%) had paralysis in the limb of injection, but for the large group whose vaccination was more than 6 months distant only 10% showed an association of the sites of injection and paralysis.


In the 1949 epidemic of polio in Australia, paralysis was associated with inoculation procedures in the month preceding the recorded date of onset of paralysis. But no such effect was observed for vaccinations 3 or more months before the start of illness.

A. Bradford Hill, J. Knoweldon  _Inoculation and Poliomyelitis_ (1950): https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2038021/

----------


## Firestarter

The oral polio vaccine (OPV) is the most used polio vaccine around the world in the “global polio eradication efforts” (which for some reason increases paralysis). The OPV contains “live but weakened” polioviruses that can cause polio.
Researchers have found that an OPV virus “_can very rapidly regain its strength if it starts spreading on its own_”, acquiring “_mutations that make it basically indistinguishable from the wild-type virus_”. In other words, there is no real difference between a “wild” and “OPV-derived” poliovirus, and the OPV-virus causes polio...

The OPV vaccine used to be trivalent, containing 3 vaccine serotypes corresponding to the 3 wild polioviruses (types 1, 2 and 3). In 2015, after global public health agencies declared _wild_ poliovirus type 2 eradicated; in 2016 they decided to oversee a 155-country “switch” to a bivalent oral vaccine (without type 2).
After this “switch”, vaccine-derived polio outbreaks have emerged in numerous countries.

You´ll never guess what solution they proposed for these polio outbreaks caused by vaccines – more vaccines!
They specifically had the third world population poisoned with a “_judicious use of a new live vaccine… effective against only type 2_”.
In a strange twist, this has caused even MORE type 2 vaccine-derived outbreaks that far exceeded “projections” since mid-2017.

Outbreak investigators have been documenting an uptick in vaccine-derived  poliovirus type 2 infections in: Angola, Cameroon, Central African Republic, Congo, Ethiopia, Ghana, Kenya, Mozambique, Niger, Nigeria, and Somalia.
On 29 September,  a polio outbreak in the Philippines was reported, caused by “_vaccine-derived poliovirus type 2_”. This is another classic example of fearmongering, the “outbreak” counted a total of 2 children. But this is 20 years after the WHO declared the Philippines polio-free. 
In other countries ranging from Myanmar to Indonesia to Papua New Guinea, also cases of paralytic polio resulting from vaccine-derived poliovirus type 1 are reported.

Of course this won´t mean to stop poisining children with vaccines...
They plan a “novel” genetically engineered oral vaccine supported by the Gates Foundation.
The second planned polio vaccine, is an inactivated vaccine hypothesised to be “powerful enough to end outbreaks”.
There are even plans to stop poisoning children with OPV and switching over exclusively to inactivated polio vaccine (IPV) administered via injection. While the theory is that IPV doesn’t cause polio, it has been observed that “_Even children who have received IPV… can be infected by and transmit the vaccine viruses_”.

In Pakistan, some citizens in poor communities are refusing the oral polio vaccine, questioning the public health charade that does nothing against more pressing health threats, like lack of running water and sanitation. Instead of responding to these reasonable concerns, the government has started jailing uncooperative parents.

Even a CDC virologist has admitted that due to the stop-gap use of the new type-2-only vaccine, “_We have now created more new emergences of the virus than we have stopped_”.
Another vaccine expert concluded, “_if you just keep trickling in with a little bit of [monovalent] vaccine every time you think you have a problem all you’re doing is reseeding [more transmission chains]_”: https://www.collective-evolution.com...l-these-years/
(http://archive.is/Nj56N)

----------


## Zeeder

All vaccine debates usually end up reading like a religious debate.........because it is.

If Ron Paul has taught me anything, it's if the government is on your side, check yourself.

Alot of studies are quoted on this thread as well as any debate. The problem is they are fake.

https://newspunch.com/lancet-editor-...studies-false/

Half of industry reseach is fake, misleading, and omits data.  So you have to use critical thinking skills.

Sanitation, refridgeration, nutrition, and toilets are the reason polio and other diseases left us. Even in the 60's people still had outhouses etc....

Polio is a mild disease. The horror stories about it are there to scare. the CDC even admits to this.

https://www.cdc.gov/polio/about/index.htm

Most of the damage by polio was most likely the vaccine itself. CNN even ran an article about FDR having  Guillain-Barre, which is a known side effect of some vaccines.

http://www.cnn.com/2003/HEALTH/10/31...lt.polio.reut/

Most people with polio barely know they have it. 99%+ are just fine.  It is also transmitted through feces, so again toilets saved us.

The same goes for measles. A non-deadly disease.........unless you are in a 3rd world country with poor nutrition and sanitation.
This year nobody died of measles in the United states outbreak. While in madagascar 1 in 60 were dying.

Critical thinking tells you that it isn't the measles virus that's the problem. It's the health of the actualy people.

I also noticed that there are alot of pro status quo posters here. They are here on purpose and most likely paid. You can tell by there massive post counts.

----------


## donnay

> All vaccine debates usually end up reading like a religious debate.........because it is.
> 
> If Ron Paul has taught me anything, it's if the government is on your side, check yourself.
> 
> Alot of studies are quoted on this thread as well as any debate. The problem is they are fake.
> 
> https://newspunch.com/lancet-editor-...studies-false/
> 
> Half of industry reseach is fake, misleading, and omits data.  So you have to use critical thinking skills.
> ...


  Bravo!   

+rep

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Polio is a mild disease.
> 			
> 		
> 
>   Bravo!   
> 
> +rep


Ask Ron Paul about that.  He saw friends become paralyzed or even die from it.  He called the polio vaccine "a wonderful thing". People today haven't seen its impacts.

----------


## donnay

> Ask Ron Paul about that.  He saw friends become paralyzed or even die from it.  He called the polio vaccine "a wonderful thing". People today haven't seen its impacts.


How about talking to the mother's and father's who have watched their beautiful, vibrant and alert child, after getting a vaccine, regress, scream, and die.

There is no reason why we cannot have a discussion about these issues and independent safety studies proving that vaccines are safe for all.

Vaccine makers and vaccine investors will continue to push thier propaganda as; "vaccine are safe," as long as they are not held liable for damage that those vaccines have caused to many people's lives.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> How about talking to the mother's and father's who have *watched their beautiful, vibrant and alert child, after getting a vaccine, regress, scream, and die.*
> 
> There is no reason why we cannot have a discussion about these issues and independent safety studies proving that vaccines are safe for all.
> 
> Vaccine makers and vaccine investors will continue to push thier propaganda as; "vaccine are safe," as long as they are not held liable for damage that those vaccines have caused to many people's lives.


How many times has that actually happened?

----------


## donnay

> How many times has that actually happened?


VAERS has paid out 4 Billion dollars thus far.  There have been many parents who have been turned down by an biased group that oversees VAERS, and lots of parents had no idea to report their cases.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> VAERS has paid out 4 Billion dollars thus far.  There have been many parents who have been turned down by an biased group that oversees VAERS, and lots of parents had no idea to report their cases.


Doesn't answer the question. How many kids dropped dead following a vaccine?  

 (VAERS doesn't pay out anybody- that is the reporting system- anybody can claim a side effect to VAERS and cause/ effect need not be proven to be listed).

----------


## donnay

> Doesn't answer the question. How many kids dropped dead following a vaccine?  
> 
>  (VAERS doesn't pay out anybody- that is the reporting system- anybody can claim a side effect to VAERS and cause/ effect need not be proven to be listed).


Since it is so under-reported here are a few the media actually reported:


https://www.nvic.org/NVIC-Vaccine-Ne...ccination.aspx
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nat...236237578.html
https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/10/healt...ntl/index.html
https://www.scmp.com/magazines/post-...vaccine-linked
https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/4-ch...ujarat-1891488
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2014...ation-campaign
https://www.mmtimes.com/news/deaths-...y-doctors.html
https://childrenshealthdefense.org/n...hier-children/

----------


## donnay

> VAERS has paid out 4 Billion dollars thus far.  There have been many parents who have been turned down by an biased group that oversees VAERS, and lots of parents had no idea to report their cases.


My mistake, I meant VICP.




> *$4 Billion and Growing: U.S. Payouts for Vaccine Injuries and Deaths Keep Climbing*
> 
> The Health Resources & Services Administration just released new dollar figures reflecting payouts from the National Vaccine Injury Compensation Program. The payouts for vaccine injuries just went past the whopping $4 billion mark. Using the government’s own conclusion that only 1% of all vaccine injuries are reported, the $4 billion is just the tip of the iceberg. Despite assurances from CDC and our Federal agencies that all vaccines are safe, the payouts say otherwise. Vaccine injuries can and do happen—to previously healthy children and adults. Consumers deserve to know the facts about the full range of vaccine risks.
> 
> By the Children’s Health Defense Team
> 
> In most public health communications about vaccination, officials gloss over vaccine risks, dismissing any possible “side effects” as mild. However, vaccination programs have always resulted in more serious vaccine injuries for some. In the 1970s and early 1980s, for example, the diphtheria-pertussis-tetanus (DPT) vaccine and its whole-cell pertussis component had chalked up so much vaccine damage that a television documentary likened receiving a DPT shot to playing “vaccine roulette.”
> 
> After the DPT debacle began attracting widespread attention, vaccine manufacturers started pressuring Congress for protection from vaccine injury lawsuits. Congress obliged. In 1986, President Reagan signed into existence a radical piece of legislation—the National Childhood Vaccine Injury Act (NCVIA)—which launched what the Act described as an “alternative remedy to judicial action for specified vaccine-related injuries.” A key component of the legislation involved creating the National Vaccine Injury Compensation Program (NVICP), which was given responsibility for deciding (through the workings of a special “vaccine court”) whether specific injuries and individuals would be eligible for financial compensation.
> ...


https://childrenshealthdefense.org/n...keep-climbing/

----------


## donnay

> *Polio-like illness is spreading like wildfire, and the culprit appears to be vaccines*
> 
> Thursday, October 17, 2019 by: Ethan Huff	
> 
> Doctors and scientists say they’re perplexed about a strange mystery disease that’s sweeping the nation, claiming they have no idea what’s causing it. But the most obvious answer is vaccines.
> 
> Known as acute flaccid myelitis, the disease has been spreading slowly but steadily across the U.S. in recent years, with symptoms that are very similar to polio. In fact, the mother of one of this disease’s victims actually described it to one media outlet as “our generation’s polio.”
> 
> Acute flaccid myelitis is marked by sudden and severe inflammation in the spinal tissue, which can paralyze a person’s neck, face, or diaphragm, as well as the lungs. Not only do these symptoms resemble polio, but they’re also characteristic of both meningitis and Guillain-Barré syndrome.
> ...


https://www.naturalnews.com/2019-10-...-vaccines.html

----------


## Firestarter

> Ask Ron Paul about that. He saw friends become paralyzed or even die from it. He called the polio vaccine "a wonderful thing". People today haven't seen its impacts.


I repeat that there is NO evidence that polio causes paralysis.
It is however known that there are other causes for paralysis, like malnutrition or pesticides.



> See the correlation between the most used chemicals, DDT, BHC, Arsenic and Lead, and the number of “polio” cases from 1940 to 1970. 
> 
> http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/eve...se-polio-wrong
> (archived here: http://archive.is/H8uz6)







> How about talking to the mother's and father's who have watched their beautiful, vibrant and alert child, after getting a vaccine, regress, scream, and die.
> 
> There is no reason why we cannot have a discussion about these issues and independent safety studies proving that vaccines are safe for all.
> 
> Vaccine makers and vaccine investors will continue to push thier propaganda as; "vaccine are safe," as long as they are not held liable for damage that those vaccines have caused to many people's lives.


With increasing polio vaccination rates, the rate of paralysis is increasing...
This suggests that the vaccination doesn’t prevent polio or (which is more probable to me) polio vaccination increases the rate of paralysis.




> 





> Also see the rising numbers in reported AFP cases from 1993 to 1995 in Cambodia, China, Lao PDR, Philippines, in the 6 countries totally from 2674 to 5644 (more than double in 2 years).
> Rudolf H. Tangerman et al – _Poliomyelitis Eradication in the Western Pacific Region_ (1997): 
> https://www.google.nl/url?sa=t&rct=j...TcPDCSM3hhCOWA
> (archived here: http://archive.is/mhrzS)

----------


## Zeeder

> Ask Ron Paul about that.  He saw friends become paralyzed or even die from it.  He called the polio vaccine "a wonderful thing". People today haven't seen its impacts.


So? Ron Paul isn't an expert on vaccines. He delivered babies. He put far more effort into government monetary policy.
Most Doctors have never even read the package insert on vaccines. As a Pharmacist I'm more of an expert on vaccines than Ron Paul. I also know as a pharmacist that I'm in the vast minority, and that other pharmacists have never studied vaccines. never read a single study. We do, like doctors, exactly what we are told in school.

If you ask a doctor about the flu he will say "I've seen friends and neighbors hospitalized and even die from it".
Still the flu is a mild disease. 99.+% of people who get the flu recover nicely.

You are also omitting the rest of what Paul said about vaccines, on purpose of course.

Here is the video link of what he actually said

https://planetc1.com/ron-paul-on-imm...-and-vaccines/

For those interested.

Vaccines are a solution for a problem that never existed. It's a product from a company. The same people that brought you Vioxx, bextra, avandia and 100's of other drugs. It's the only product in American History that you can't directly sue for damages.

I dispensed Vioxx, it had 5 years of "science" behind it. It was researched and tested more than ANY Vaccine. And it killed 50-100,000 people.


As far as the VAERS, I can tell you from first hand experience that it is underreported by at least a factor of 10. So when you see 42 deaths a year, it's at least 420.  Vaccine deaths or other side effects are extremely hard to report. Most of the people who had problems with the flu shot had them days after the shot. I've seen first hand someone's arm becoming bright red, but it took 3 days. Flu-like symptoms don't happen for 1 or 2 days in most cases. How are we to report this? We don't. Unless someone comes in and says directly to me or staff "I want to report damage from this vacccine".   In other words............almost never do we report to the VAERS system.

Vaccines are voodoo. Believe in them if you want. I just ask that, in the name of all that is holy and Ron Paul, don't force people to get them.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Since it is so under-reported here are a few the media actually reported:
> 
> 
> https://www.nvic.org/NVIC-Vaccine-Ne...ccination.aspx
> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nat...236237578.html
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/10/healt...ntl/index.html
> https://www.scmp.com/magazines/post-...vaccine-linked
> https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/4-ch...ujarat-1891488
> https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2014...ation-campaign
> ...


First link talks about infant mortality but has no evidence what if any of that was related to vaccines.  Second is about a single child who died from a defective batch of a vaccine- acknowledging that it is a rare occurrence. 




> Severe reactions to vaccines are rare

----------


## Zippyjuan

> So? Ron Paul isn't an expert on vaccines. He delivered babies. He put far more effort into government monetary policy.
> Most Doctors have never even read the package insert on vaccines. As a Pharmacist I'm more of an expert on vaccines than Ron Paul. I also know as a pharmacist that I'm in the vast minority, and that other pharmacists have never studied vaccines. never read a single study. We do, like doctors, exactly what we are told in school.
> 
> If you ask a doctor about the flu he will say "I've seen friends and neighbors hospitalized and even die from it".
> Still the flu is a mild disease. 99.+% of people who get the flu recover nicely.
> 
> You are also omitting the rest of what Paul said about vaccines, on purpose of course.
> 
> Here is the video link of what he actually said
> ...


If you really are a pharmacist, you should be aware that anybody can file a VAERS report and that the are not verified as to having been actually caused by a vaccine. 

You mention the flu.  You should also be aware that most flu deaths are in people with health issues- like the elderly.   You are right that for most people, it is not that big of a deal.  And I note that while you mention people dying from the flu, you don't say that the died from the vaccine. 




> I've seen first hand someone's arm becoming bright red, but it took 3 days.


That is the most common side effect from vaccines and over 90% of reported side effects- irritation at the vaccine site.

----------


## Firestarter

> Vaccines are a solution for a problem that never existed. It's a product from a company. The same people that brought you Vioxx, bextra, avandia and 100's of other drugs. It's the only product in American History that you can't directly sue for damages.
> 
> I dispensed Vioxx, it had 5 years of "science" behind it. It was researched and tested more than ANY Vaccine. And it killed 50-100,000 people.


A little more on the history of vaccines...



> Edward Jenner is the legendary “scientist”, who made “evidence” for the wonderful benefits of vaccination:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				In 1796, Jenner enlisted a milkmaid named Sarah Nelmes and an eight-year old boy named James Phipps to test his theory. Jenner transferred pus from Nelmes’s cowpox blisters onto incisions he’d made in Phipps’s hands. The boy came down with a slight fever, but nothing more. Later, Jenner gave Phipps a standard smallpox inoculation – which should have resulted in a full-blown, albeit mild, case of the disease. Nothing happened. Jenner tried inoculating Phipps with smallpox once more; again, nothing.
> 			
> 		
> ...


 
The supposed inventor of vaccines, Edward Jenner who bought his “Doctor” title for a mere 15 pounds, was a freemason (freemasonry is very “speculative”...). In reality Jenner wasn´t the first vaccine quack.
_Dhanwantari_, the earliest known Hindu physician, who lived about 1,500 BC, is reportedly the first to practice inoculation for smallpox.
Even if the Hindu medical malpractices aren’t vaccines, the farmer Benjamin Jesty, years before Jenner’s first inoculation, discovered cow-pox inoculation. After Jesty, came teacher Plett, and another farmer Jensen, who experimented with cow-pox vaccination before Jenner: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6471114

----------


## Zeeder

> If you really are a pharmacist, you should be aware that anybody can file a VAERS report and that the are not verified as to having been actually caused by a vaccine. 
> 
> You mention the flu.  You should also be aware that most flu deaths are in people with health issues- like the elderly.   You are right that for most people, it is not that big of a deal.  And I note that while you mention people dying from the flu, you don't say that the died from the vaccine. 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the most common side effect from vaccines and over 90% of reported side effects- irritation at the vaccine site.


Are you a bot? A team? Your response  is like you didn't actually read the post, responded without comprehending it. 

The purpose of saying a side effect happens 3 DAYS later, is that people fail to report to the VAERS because they don't associate what is happening to them, with the shot. BECAUSE it happened 3 days ago. If you have a fever and diarrhea 3 days later............you might not say "hey it was that flu shot" because you either forget OR you have been brainwashed by every commercial "The best way to prevent the flu is with the flu shot"  which is an outright lie BTW.

It takes some people years to realize that they always feel Horrible after a flu shot.  Once they do, they never get another. It takes the less intelligent people several years of this.

https://healthimpactnews.com/2015/fl...by-government/

yes, some people do die from the flu vaccine. Or have severe side effects.

And as far as if I'm a pharmacist or not? Who cares? What good are these credentials? Or licensing?  The only thing that matters is the truth. Actual information that translates into reality and in this case health.

FIRESTARTER:

   Yes, in school we are taught about Jenner. All I could think when I took the immunization class was.............this guy used superstition surrounding milk maids, and mutilated some people. he's a HERO? What in the world is going on? Where is the science?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Are you a bot? A team? Your response  is like you didn't actually read the post, responded without comprehending it. 
> 
> The purpose of saying a side effect happens 3 DAYS later, is that people fail to report to the VAERS because they don't associate what is happening to them, with the shot. BECAUSE it happened 3 days ago. If you have a fever and diarrhea 3 days later............you might not say "hey it was that flu shot" because you either forget OR you have been brainwashed by every commercial "The best way to prevent the flu is with the flu shot"  which is an outright lie BTW.
> 
> It takes some people years to realize that they always feel Horrible after a flu shot.  Once they do, they never get another. It takes the less intelligent people several years of this.
> 
> https://healthimpactnews.com/2015/fl...by-government/
> 
> yes, some people do die from the flu vaccine. Or have severe side effects.
> ...


Zippy is our local #1 troll for the status quo, he often fails to read what he responds to and even when he does he always insists that 2+2=5 because Big Brother says so.

----------


## Swordsmyth

As the global effort to eradicate polio gets tantalizing close to its goal, the program is running in to new challenges.
   One of the biggest obstacles this year is the proliferation of so-called "vaccine-derived" polio outbreaks. 
   Conventional  polio caused by the traditional form of the disease is now only  occurring in two countries in the world — Afghanistan and Pakistan.  The  World Health Organization calls this form "wild" polio and there've  been roughly 100 cases  so far this year. This is a tiny number compared to the 350,000 cases  that occurred globally before the Global Polio Eradication Initiative  was launched in 1988.
   But what's troubling now is that there  are currently more kids being paralyzed by cases of vaccine-derived  polio than by the original "wild" variety. 
   "We have seen a lot  more countries impacted this year than last year," says Dr. John  Vertefeuille, the head of polio eradication at the U.S. Centers for  Disease Control and Prevention.
   There've been outbreaks this year in the Philippines, China, Myanmar, Pakistan and a half a dozen African countries.

More at: https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsan...e-end-of-polio

----------


## Firestarter

Our wonderful media are reporting that the World Health Organization admits that a new polio outbreak in Sudan is linked to a vaccine-campaign in Chad.
This supposed outbreak in Sudan consists of a total of 2 children...

Thats a week after the U.N. health agency declared Africa free of wild polio.
Wild polio remains endemic in Afghanistan and Pakistan; with both countries battling outbreaks of vaccine-derived polio: https://www.theguardian.com/global-d...-of-wild-virus


Whatever you think of polio or vaccines, the real question should be how to decrease the rate of paralysis, which according to our wonderful media in most cases isnt even caused by the polio virus!

From 2000 to 2017, as many as 491,000 children in India were afflicted by non-polio acute flaccid paralysis (NPAFP). A percentage of the children who suffered from NPAFP died.
NPAFP is described as _clinically indistinguishable from polio paralysis but twice as deadly_.

The tragic story starts in the late 1980s, when the campaign to eradicate poliomyelitis (polio) was started.
At that time there were 350,000 cases in around 125 countries, with (only) 1 in 200 infections leading to irreversible paralysis and from those who suffered paralysis, 5 to 10% died (less than 1 in 2000 infected by polio).

At around the same time the campaign to poison children in India with the oral polio vaccine was started; the number of cases of NPAFP started increasing. The number of NPAFP cases first increased and then the extra NPAFP cases decreased.
A scientist concluded, _Our findings suggest that increase in NPAFP was indeed an adverse effect of the pulse polio immunization programme_.

In around 2005, the number of cases of NPAFP started increasing even more rapidly.
I dont think that its a coincidence that this was at around the same time that the high-potency monovalent vaccine was introduced to poison innocent children: https://www.thenewleam.com/2020/05/p...rivate-profit/
(https://archive.is/GtGYb)

----------


## Firestarter

The following scientific-looking article shows a correlation between the number of polio vaccines in India and "non-polio acute flaccid paralysis" (NPAFP).


See the following 2 figures...



Figure 1. Non-polio AFP over the years in the state of UP alongside the 5-year cumulative doses of OPV. npafp_rate: Non-polio acute flaccid paralysis rate; Num_doses: Number of pulse polio rounds; CD5: Cumulative doses in the past 5 years.



Figure 2. Non-polio AFP over the years in the state of Bihar alongside the 5-year cumulative doses of OPV.


And see the following excerpts.



> The last case of polio from India was reported in 2011. That year, the non-polio acute flaccid paralysis (NPAFP) rate in India was 13.35/100,000, where the expected rate is 1⁻2/100,000. A previous study of data from 2000 to 2010 has detailed the NPAFP rate in a state correlated with the pulse polio rounds conducted there, and the strongest correlation with the NPAFP rate was found when the number of doses from the previous 4 years were used. However, a simple association being found with regression analysis does not prove a causal relationship.
> After publication of those findings, as the threat of polio had lessened, the number of rounds of OPV administration was brought down. The present study has been done to look at data till the end of 2017, to see if the incidence of NPAFP declined with this reduction in polio immunization rounds.
> (...)
> 
> Analysis of data over 10 years (from 2000 to 2010) showed that the NPAFP rate increased nationally during this time [12]. The NPAFP rate in 2010 was 12/100,000, which was some way away from the expected number of 2/100,000. It has been reported that in 2005 there was a sharp increase in the national NPAFP rate, which coincided with the introduction of a high-potency monovalent vaccine that contained 5 times the number of Type 1 viruses, compared to that contained in the previously used vaccine [13]. The NPAFP rate, which was 3.11/100,000 in 2004, more than doubled (to 6.43/100,000) in 2005.
> (...)
> 
> From the results, the NPAFP rate has been shown to decline with a reduction in the pulse polio doses. This response to de-challenging adds weight to the likelihood of there being a causative association with OPV vaccinations.


.

Rachana Dhiman et al. - _Correlation between non-polio acute flaccid paralysis rates with pulse polio frequency in India_ (2018)
https://www.mdpi.com/1660-4601/15/8/1755/htm
(http://web.archive.org/web/202102220.../15/8/1755/htm)

----------


## merkelstan

Terribly complicated subject to sort out when you have an interplay of multiple possible causes.  There's a high correlation between cumulative doses and the npafp rate. I've forgotten most of my stats, but their correlation (P value) does look significant

----------


## Firestarter

The following video makes a strong case that the CDC will sweep the Guillain Barre Syndrome adverse effects from the COVID vaccines under the rug by rediagnosing these as Accute Flaccid Mylitis (caused by a poliovirus).

They could even stage a new polio epidemic to cover up the adverse effects from the COVID vaccines (I doubt this as this would mean finally admitting that the polio vaccines don't work).
I can guess that the proposed "solution" will once again be - more vaccines.
https://brandnewtube.com/watch/cdc-t...AaC1hTTUK.html

----------


## RJB

A cousin of mine developed Bell's Palsy the day after his second jab.  

An uncle developed shingles.  He told his doctor and the doctor said that was very common.  My uncle asked why no one told him (besides the whacko cospiracy theorists in his family) and the doc shrugged it off.

----------


## donnay

> A cousin of mine developed Bell's Palsy the day after his second jab.  
> 
> An uncle developed shingles.  He told his doctor and the doctor said that was very common.  My uncle asked why no one told him (besides the whacko cospiracy theorists in his family) and the doc shrugged it off.


I got shingles five days after my boss got a shingles vaccine--the people who are superspreaders are the ones that get the jabs!

----------


## RJB

> I got shingles five days after my boss got a shingles vaccine--the people who are superspreaders are the ones that get the jabs!


I apologize for my post in this thread. For some reason, I misread it and thought it was a covid thread rather than a polio thread, been a busy day.

----------


## Firestarter

> An uncle developed shingles. He told his doctor and the doctor said that was very common. My uncle asked why no one told him (besides the whacko cospiracy theorists in his family) and the doc shrugged it off.





> I got shingles five days after my boss got a shingles vaccine--the people who are superspreaders are the ones that get the jabs!


Those antivaxxers are really, really horrible!
Thinking that it can't be a coincidence if somebody develops a terrible disease shortly after vaccination...


I have posted about shingles (a.k.a. HZ) caused by the dangerous COVID vaccines in another thread...



> Here's information on the officially reported HZ cases after COVID vaccination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				the European EudraVigilance database had reported 4103 cases of HZ after receiving tozinameran, accounting for 1.3% of total reported events following this vaccination (http://www.adrreports.eu [accessed July 27, 2021]). For mRNA-1273 (the Moderna vaccine), 590 (0.7%) cases had been reported, for CHADOX1 NCOV-19 (the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine) 2143 (0.6%) cases, and for AD26.COV2.S (the Janssen vaccine) 59 cases (0.3%).
> The United States Vaccine Adverse Event Report System (VAERS) reported 2512 HZ cases (1.3% of total reported events) after tozinameran, 1763 (0.9%) after mRNA-1273, and 302 (0.7%) after AD26.COV2.S (https://wonder.cdc.gov/vaers.html [accessed July 27, 2021]).
> The Dutch pharmacovigilance center Lareb reported 300 cases (0.8% of total reported events) after vaccination with tozinameran


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post7063457

----------


## Firestarter

The same Jonas Salk that has been credited with inventing the first polio vaccines that caused so many deaths, is another eugenics psychopath. He explained his views on overpopulation and the need for culling the herd in his 1973 book _The survival of the wisest_.
In Salk's utopian view, only the "wisest"  that accept "evolution" (or "science" in general), will survive, while the disobedient lower class will die off.

Salk argues for depopulation by direct intervention.
Salk claims that "anti-life, genocide" is a necessary aspect of human evolution



> that which was, and is, anti-life, expressed in genocide, is as much an  evolutionary phenomenon as what is here thought of as a new ethic and a  new morality on the basis of which Man's future survival as a species  and as an individual is dependent.


.
Salk preached for new forms of morality to rid the world of "useless eaters", or in Jonas Salk's words, "_'polluters', who befoul the planet_":



> A major threat to the species is attributed to the increasing size of the human population, which, in turn, is ascribed to successes in science and technology. This "explanation" has evoked an attack upon science and the exploitation of its technology, to the development of which are attributed many adverse effects upon the human species and upon other forms of life.
> "Polluters" who befoul the planet affect the "quality of life" and are regarded as a threat to the present and future equilibrium of the species and of the planet. Those who consider themselves on the side of Nature, and therefore of the human species, see others in opposition to both Nature and Man. Hence we are to be concerned not only with Man's relationship to Nature but with Man's relationship to himself.


.
He explains how scientists could disrupt human genes through RNA viruses (or of course mRNA or DNA vaccines):



> Biologists have discovered many ways in Nature of acquiring such  information and of producing new combinations. For example, sexual  reproduction, which results in new mixtures of inheritable information,  may be seen as a producer of "mutations" in the sense implied above.
> "Mutations," as here defined, would also be produced by the  introduction, either naturally or experimental, of a virus into a  sperm or egg cell, the genetic information of which would then be  incorporated in either the DNA or the RNA and transmitted. Such new  information might be advantageous or disadvantages.
> Nevertheless, it  would be transmitted hereditarily, having become part of the organism,  whose survival value would then be tested in the process of natural  selection.


.
If the mRNA vaccines sterilise women, arguably it's true that only the "wisest" families, that refuse the jab, will survive?!?
https://fakeotube.com/video/4159/202...opulation-_360
https://www.gardenofgreatwork.org/po...-by-jonas-salk


For more on sterilisation vaccines: Does-COVID-19-vaccine-cause-infertility

----------

